# millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd



## Simon (18 April 2009)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen bekomme ich immer wieder Anrufe von der dubiosen Firma "Millionenexpress". Ich hätte mich auf deren Webseite registriert, Gewinnspielclub usw., was ich jedoch nie getan habe. Umso verwunderlicher wie die an meinen Namen und an meine Tel-Nr. kommen. Nach einer kurzen google-Recherche steckt hinter der Seite millionenexpress.com die [ edit]  Firma 'Internet Media Ltd'. Da ich in den letzten Tagen nicht zu Hause anzutreffen war, wurde ich nicht erreicht.

Wie soll ich beim nächsten Anruf am Besten vorgehen? Die rufen sicher bald wieder an!

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Simon schrieb:


> Wie soll ich beim nächsten Anruf am Besten vorgehen?


Hörer auflegen.  ( Cold calls  sind ohnehin verboten )


----------



## dvill (18 April 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com - Internet Media Ltd*

Oder: Interesse bekunden und den Hörer "kurz" zur Seite legen, um das Badewasser abzustellen. Den Hörer liegen lassen, solange die Telefonterroristen in der Leitung bleiben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

9 Pelican Drive, Road Town, Tortola, British Virgin Islands?

Klingelt da nicht was?
Und wie

Es klingelt ganz deutlich


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 April 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Wer da wohl wieder sein Fäustle drin hat?


----------



## Simon (18 April 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com - Internet Media Ltd*

Heißt das Hörer sofort auflegen?
Oder denen erstmal erzählen, dass ich mich definitv nicht registriert habe, dass ich damit keine Einwilligung zur Speicherung meiner Tel-Nr. gegeben habe und dass Sie meine Daten umgehend (woher die auch kommen) löschen sollen.
Oder bringt das alles nichts?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Simon schrieb:


> Oder denen erstmal erzählen, dass ich mich definitv nicht registriert habe, dass ich damit keine Einwilligung zur Speicherung meiner Tel-Nr. gegeben habe und dass Sie meine Daten umgehend (woher die auch kommen) löschen sollen.


Genau so gut kannst du versuchen einem Ochsen die Relativitätstheorie beibringen zu  wollen.
Es interessiert  die einen feuchten Kehricht, was du  erzählst, die wollen nur eins: an dein Konto .


----------



## Antiscammer (18 April 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Eher wird aus einem Kuhfladen ein Filetsteak, als dass solche "Unternehmen" selbst auf eindeutige Untersagung hin diese Anrufe einstellen.

Das einzige, was wirkt: Hörer danebenlegen, oder gleich auflegen.
Oder eine Fangschaltung, eventuell holt dann der Anwalt mit der Abmahnung die Kosten wieder rein. Geht allerdings nur, wenn das Callcenter in Deutschland sitzt und nicht zufälligerweise 3 Wochen später Insolvenz anmeldet.

Bei Antispam.de gibt es eine große Artikelsammlung zum Thema Telefonspam.
Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Simon (20 April 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com - Internet Media Ltd*

So gerade kam der Anruf wieder. Natürlich dieselbe Masche wie immer. Ich wäre ein Abo eingegangen bei der Firma "Millionenexpress" und dieses Abo läuft aus und wird verlängert. Auf meine Antwort ich habe noch nie von ihrer Firma gehört, bzw ich habe mich nie registriert, verwies die Dame auf die Vertragspartner SKL, NKL usw. Vielleicht sollte man denen mal schreiben, dass mit Ihrem Namen Unfug getrieben wird. Nach weiterem Wortwechsel, wurde dann wieder gedroht mir würden weiterhin (?) 55€ abgebucht werden und die Dame legte auf. Werde das Ganze jetzt noch an den Verbraucherschutz melden, da zwar die Hinterfirma bekannt sein dürfte, jedoch die Masche mit "Millionenexpress" noch nicht.


----------



## Teddy1311HH (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

[noparse]*Moin moin"Habe eben bei ebay was gekauft und wollte gleich überweisen,dann denke ich,ich sehe nicht richtig,hat mir diese*
*dubiose Firma 55eur abgebucht,ohne das ich die überhaupt kannte noch sonst was.Meine Frau sagte mir vor ein paar Tagen das sie wieder mal so nen Anruf bekam und sie hat der Frau wohl deutlich gesagt,sollte die Dame uns noch mal belästigen oder gar etwas abbuchen,werden wir Strafanzeige stellen"Jetzt sind die so kack frech und buchen einfach was ab.ich frage mich einfach wie man ohne Einzugsermächtigung bei Banken etwas abbuchen kann.*
*Frage mich auch ob es überhaupt was bringt die an zu zeigen?Zumal das ja wieder so ne Postfach Firma ist.Vielleicht sollte man sich zusammen schließen und eine Anzeige erstatten,was wohl auch mehr in die öffentlichkeit käme*
*gruß Thomas* [/noparse]


----------



## LukeSpencer (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Langsam bekomme ich auch eine Krise!!
Seit 4 Tagen rufen die mich jeden Tag aufs Handy an und fragen, ob ich weiterspielen oder kündigen will!!!
Ich soll mich angeblich vor 2 Jahren (!) dort angemeldet haben, mit Unterschrift und habe nicht gekündigt!
Angeblich haben die mir an meine Wohnadresse ( woher haben die die denn?) einen Brief geschickt mit Infos usw., den ich nie erhalten habe!
Zur Kündigung sollte ich denen am Telefon meine Bankverbindung nennen, was ich natürlich vehement ablehnte!! Der Typ und die anderen 3 Frauen lassen einen gar nicht ausreden, das ist doch ein Saftladen!!!
Die wollen das alles jetzt an dien Rechtsabteilung geben.....muss ich was befürchten?
Ich sagte noch, der soll mir den Brief schicken, wo ich angeblich unterschrieben haben soll...da sagte er nur tschüss.
Sollte da was kommen....Polizei, Verbraucherzentrale?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



LukeSpencer schrieb:


> Langsam bekomme ich auch eine Krise!!
> Seit 4 Tagen rufen die mich jeden Tag aufs Handy an und fragen, ob ich weiterspielen oder kündigen will!!!
> Ich soll mich angeblich vor 2 Jahren (!) dort angemeldet haben, mit Unterschrift und habe nicht gekündigt!



Wenn die Rufnummer nicht unterdrückt wurde/wird, dann aufschreiben und sich bei der Bundsnetzagentur beschweren. hier der Link dazu;
Bundesnetzagentur | Rufnummernmissbrauch - Spam - Dialer


----------



## LukeSpencer (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Die Nummer wurde natürlich unterdrückt!
Da ist nichts zu machen!


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Doch.
Fangschaltung - Antispam Wiki
Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## LukeSpencer (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Fangschaltung vom Handy...klar...wer soll das bezahlen? Ist doch irrwitzig!
Ich werde nicht mehr rangehen, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Das stimmt, für Mobilfunk ist die Fangschaltung relativ teuer. Kostet bei T-Mobile 178,50 Euro für 2 Wochen ( Mindestlänge ). :cry:


----------



## LukeSpencer (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Fangschaltung kommt nicht infrage....
Habe mich schon an die Verbraucherzentrale per Mail gewandt, mal sehen, was die meinen. Wenn überhaupt kostenlose Antwort kommt, die wollen ja auch nur Kohle!


----------



## krennz (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Ich für meinen Teil halte mein Konto im Auge und lasse alles, was mir komisch vorkommt und von dem ich nicht weiss wer dahinter steckt, von meiner Bank zurückbuchen. Erst recht von solchen Gewinnspielfuzzies.

Das ist, wenn ich den Glücksspielestaatsvertrag richtig interpretiere, verbotenes Glücksspiel, wobei Vermittlung und Teilnahme strafbar ist.

Wenn ich betroffen wäre würde ich eine Strafanzeige bei der Aufsichtsbehörde für das Glücksspiel, in NRW beim Innenminister, stellen. Die dürfen Bankkonten, Rufnummern und Internetseiten sperren.

Zum Beweis und zur FEststellung der abbuchenden Bank und der Kontonummer lasse ich mir den Beleg von meiner Bank ausdrucken und füge ihn der Anzeige bei. (Bei Internetbanking kann ich das selber)

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## joshi (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



LukeSpencer schrieb:


> Die wollen das alles jetzt an dien Rechtsabteilung geben.....muss ich was befürchten?
> Ich sagte noch, der soll mir den Brief schicken, wo ich angeblich unterschrieben haben soll...da sagte er nur tschüss.
> Sollte da was kommen....Polizei, Verbraucherzentrale?



Befürchten musst du nichts. Den identischen Anruf hatte ich auch schon 2mal. Auch mit der Drohung der Rechtsabteilung.

Die gehen einfach sehr aggressiv vor und versuchen's mit der Einschüchterungsmasche.
Meldung an die Verbraucherzentrale ist das beste und ansonsten: Auflegen!


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Die Drohung mit der ominösen "Rechtsabteilung" gehört inzwischen zum Standardrepertoire bei den Werbeanrufen dieser obskuren Drücker der Gewinnspiel-Mafia. Das Telefonspam-Forum bei antispam.de ist voll von solchen Wortmeldungen.
Ernstzunehmen ist das natürlich in keinem Fall.


----------



## krennz (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hi,

seitdem ich denen sage : "Sie machen sich gerade nach dem Glücksspielstaatsvertrag strafbar" Höre ich immer öfter TUT TUT TUT.

Und Ruhe ist. Es kommen keine Anrufe mehr.

OK, die Nerven muss man erst mal haben. Beim ersten mal habe ich auch etwas nervenflattern gehabt, aber inzwischen ist das Routine

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Sarahlettn (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

*Hallo ihr lieben,*
*das problem habe ich auch,war auch schon bei der Polizei usw*
*Diese Firma belästigt mich schon seit zwei Wochen,und daraufhin*
*habe ich mich schlau gemacht.Die Polizei sagt wenn Geld(55Euro wollen die haben drei monate lang)abgebucht wird,sofort diese Firma bei der Bank sperren lassen.:wall: Und jetzt der Hammer mit Inkasso drohen die mir auch noch weil ich meine daten nicht gesagt habe, und ich auf seine Fragen immer geantwortet habe mit ``ERST DU!!!``bs:Wie heissen Sie??Ich dann erst Du!!!Kontodaten bräuchten wir Ich dann eRST DU!!!waren natürlich sauer aber jetzt schicken die mir erst mal was zu weil ich nicht so will wie die wollen*


----------



## risehigh (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Ja, auch ich bekam heute einen Anruf vom Millionenexpress.

Die Dame wollte wissen, ob ich ab Oktober weiterspielen möchte.
Die Teilnahme jetzt von Aug. bis Okt. würde mich € 55,- kosten und zu der hätte ich mich schon angemeldet.
Wann und wo ich das gemacht habe wisse sie nicht, ich hätte auf jeden Fall ihren AGBs zugestimmt und die € 55,- würden anfallen.

Ich teilte ihr mit, dass ich niemals irgendeiner kostenpflichtigen Gewinnspielteilnahme zugesagt habe.
Dann hab ich sie gefragt, ob sie abends noch in den Spiegel schauen kann und ob sie sich nicht schämt wissentlich am Telefon Leute über den Tisch ziehen zu wollen... da hat sie dann aufgelegt! 

Habe mal Spaßes halber beim Verbraucherschutz angerufen.

Dort gab man mir folgenden Rat:

Wenn Geld abgebucht wird, unbedingt zur Bank gehen und zurückbuchen lassen.
Wen ein Schreiben kommt, abfordern, wann und wo ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein soll.

Für einen ordentlichen Vertrag müsste man nämlich auch eine ordentliche Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten, nach deren Eingang (per Mail oder Post) man ja 14 Tage Zeit hat ohne Angabe von Gründen vom Vertrag zurück zu treten.


----------



## Sarahlettn (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

*^^das gleiche wie bei mir....die schämen sich nicht mich haben drei leute schon angerufen und als ich sagte( zu dem letzten Anrufer) das ich mich langsam belästigt fühle antwortete Er...er sei der erste Anrufer und das kann nicht sein das jemand anderes bei mir schon angerufen hätte.Voller Wut sagte ich ihm ob er denkt ich bin bekloppt und was er sich einbilde.*
*Er wollte meine vollständige Adresse und meine Kontodaten als ich dann sagt Erst du dann vielleicht Ich legte er auf:wall::wall::wall:*


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Solche Callcenter sind vollends merkbefreit und akzeptieren keinerlei Ablehnung oder Bitten zur Streichung der Daten aus den Anruflisten.
Man wird stur weiter angerufen, z.T. mehrmals täglich.

Dagegen gibt es aber durchaus Abwehrmittel.

Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki
Hitparade zum Ärgern von CCAs - Antispam Wiki
Fangschaltung - Antispam Wiki
Telefon Konfiguration - Antispam Wiki


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

OT Debatte, ob Mitleid mit CCA angebracht ist, hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/58469-mitleid-mit-cca.html#post284093


----------



## Hawkeye73 (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Der gleiche Müll vollzieht sich gerade bei mir! Nachdem ich aber nicht mal auf deren Seite komme um nachzuforschen um was es sich hier dreht wurden mit dutzendweise Seiten aufgelistet wonach es sich hier um Betrug usw. handelt!
Hab der Dame am Telefon dann mal ein paar Wortmeldungen vorgelesen und danach aufgelegt. Bin mal gespannt wann der nächste Anruf kommt. :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Alles kein Problem. Wenn der nächste Anruf kommt, dann hört der CCA eben einen Hit aus den netten Unterhaltungstipps für merkbefreite Telefonagenten. :scherzkeks:
Hitparade zum Ärgern von CCAs - Antispam Wiki


----------



## schnuffel96 (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo, auch ich muss zugeben, dass ich auf diese Masche reingefallen bin. habe gerade mein Konto angeguckt und feststellen müssen, das man mir 55€ davon abgebucht hat. Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Ich wollte gerade mal auf die Homepage von denen gehen, um überhaupt erstmal rauszufinden um wem oder was es da geht, aber irgendwie wird mir die Seite nicht angezeigt. Haben die nun die Seite entfernt, oder liegts an meinem Rechner? Und kann mir einer eine Mailadresse von denen sagen? Oder wenn diese nicht vorhanden ist, eine Postanschrift? Will denen nämlich mal nen gesalzenen Brief schicken, in dem ich denen mal erkläre, dass ich mein Geld zurück haben will oder Sie sonst Post von meinem Anwalt bekommen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



schnuffel96 schrieb:


> aber irgendwie wird mir die Seite nicht angezeigt.


Die Seite ist z.Z leer. Die URL existiert aber noch, sonst würde eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt 

millionenexpress.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records
Die Registrierung lautet wie bei tausend anderen Seiten auf den fiktiven Namen V.V.


----------



## schnuffel96 (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Das dachte ich mir schon fast. Hab aber gerade in einem Forum von Sat.1 auch dieses Thema gefunden. Und dort wurde geschrieben, dass die Mailadresse: [email protected] anzuschreiben ist. Und das die wohl auf Mails auch antworten und dies sogar recht freundlich. Habe da nun eine Mail hingeschrieben und bin mal gespannt, was da zurück kommt. Werde euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## dodolenz (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hi Schnuffel,

ich hatte auch gerade einen netten ;-D Anruf von denen. Als email habe ich mich an [email protected] gewendet und von dem Anrufer (Herrn [edit] ) habe ich folgende Postanschrift erhalten: Millionen Express, Ostallee 68-70; 17049 Berlin. Aber ob Briefe dort helfen?
Dodo


----------



## schnuffel96 (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hi, also ne Mail bringt was! Die haben mir ein paar Tage später gleich geantwortet. Tja, die 55€ bin ich wohl los, da Sie gemeint haben, das wäre ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag. Aber meine Kündigung haben Sie wohl entgegen genommen. Desweitern habe ich mich jetzt in der Robinsonliste angemeldet und denen das auch erstmal schön mit aufs Brot geschmiert. Mir wurde gesagt, das solche dubiosen Anrufe dann wohl weniger werden und die die trotzdem noch anrufen, sind dadurch wohl leicht eingeschüchtert.


----------



## Teleton (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



schnuffel96 schrieb:


> Hi, also ne Mail bringt was! Die haben mir ein paar Tage später gleich geantwortet. Tja, die 55€ bin ich wohl los, da Sie gemeint haben, das wäre ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag.


Der Anspruchgegner ist niemals ein geeigneter Rechtsberater. Niemals mit der Gegenseite telefonieren! Wieso eigentlich Vertrag? Was genau wurde in dem Telefonat besprochen? 


> Aber meine Kündigung haben Sie wohl entgegen genommen.


 Haben die Dir den Eingang bestätigt? Ansonsten ist die Wirksamkeit einer Kündigung ohnehin nicht abhängig davon, dass die Gegenseite sie "anerkennt". Was ist mit dem Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln, bist Du überhaupt belehrt worden?


> Desweitern habe ich mich jetzt in der Robinsonliste angemeldet und denen das auch erstmal schön mit aufs Brot geschmiert.
> Mir wurde gesagt, das solche dubiosen Anrufe dann wohl weniger werden und die die trotzdem noch anrufen, sind dadurch wohl leicht eingeschüchtert.


An die Robinsonliste halten sich nur seriöse Firmen, die rufen aber sowieso nicht an ohne Anruferlaubnis.
Haben die eine Erlaubnis von Dir gehabt? Möglicherweise stehen Dir Unterlassungsansprüche zu. Das würde ich ja gerne mal sehen dass so ein Anrufer klagt. Klagebegründung "Liebes Gericht, wir bekommen xx,- Euro weil wir die Beklagte bei einem unzulässigen Kaltaquiseanruf reingelegt haben und ihr einen schon bestehenden Vertrag vorgegaukelt haben."

Lass Dich nochmal von einer Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt beraten.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



schnuffel96 schrieb:


> da sie gemeint haben, das wäre ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag.



Das ist zunächst einmal nur deren Rechtsmeinung. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass die auch stimmt. :scherzkeks:



schnuffel96 schrieb:


> Aber meine Kündigung haben Sie wohl entgegen genommen.



"haben sie _wohl_..." nunja.
Und wie willst Du das im Streitfall beweisen?

Beweiswert elektronischer Kommunikation - Antispam Wiki



schnuffel96 schrieb:


> Desweitern habe ich mich jetzt in der Robinsonliste angemeldet und denen das auch erstmal schön mit aufs Brot geschmiert.



Mit der Robinsonliste kann man sich, mit Verlaub, den Allerwertesten wischen.

Seriöse Firmen rufen mich nicht unerlaubt an (egal, ob ich in der Liste stehe, oder nicht: Cold-Calls sind unlauterer Wettbewerb gem. § 7 UWG!)

Unseriöse Firmen halten sich an keine Robinsonliste.

Der Schutzwert einer Robinsonliste ist ungefähr vergleichbar mit dem hypothetischen Fall einer jungen Frau, die nachts im Minirock durch den Central Park in New York läuft, mit einem Schild: "Please, do not rape me (mich bitte nicht vergewaltigen)".


----------



## Adamantia (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo,bekomme seit Monaten Anrufe,bin einmal rangegangen nur um zu hören wer mich terrorisiert,habe sofort aufgelegt.

Bis jetzt habe ich keine Abbuchungen von dieser Fa. gehabt.
Wie ist es möglich das die Geld abbuchen können ohne das ich meine Bankdaten angegeben
habe?


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

An sich dürfte es auch nicht so sein.
Normalerweise muss zur Lastschriftabbuchung Deine Zustimmung vorliegen.

Nur: beim momentan üblichen Verfahren reicht es, wenn Deiner Bank zugesichert wurde, dass es diese Zustimmung angeblich gebe.
Deine Bank prüft das nicht, und kann das beim derzeitigen Verfahren auch nicht prüfen.

Dieses Verfahren wird sich aber in einigen Monaten ändern, wenn das in anderen EU-Ländern schon lange gültige "SEPA"-Lastschrift-Verfahren auch in Deutschland umgesetzt wird (die deutschen Banken sind aufgrund einer EU-Richtlinie dazu verdonnert worden).

Dann wird es so sein, dass neue Lastschriftaufträge nur noch mit Deiner unterschriebenen Zustimmung angenommen werden dürfen.

Das wird natürlich diese Gewinnklingelfirmen bis ins Mark treffen, denn bald schon müssen die sich auf diese Weise ihre "telefonischen Klabauterverträge" im Prinzip schriftlich legalisieren lassen - was natürlich in einem Großteil der Fälle nicht hinhauen wird.

Und das ist der Grund, warum jetzt gerade die Bimmelei mit diesen Gewinnspielfirmen so überhandnimmt.
Die versuchen jetzt noch, die letzten Monate das dickste Stück zu ergattern, und flirren herum wie die Schmeißfliegen um den Kuhfladen.


----------



## sascha1991 (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo 
Meine verlobte hat genau das selbe Problem.
Nur das die schon abgebucht haben und wir uns das geld zurückgeholt haben und jetzt ein Schreiben von der Inkasso Firma kam.
Ich rufe die ganze zeit bei den Milionenexpress an.
Komme aber immer in die Warteschleife und werde dann irgendwann rausgeworfen.
Wir haben bisher keine noch Kein Schreiben von Millionenexpress erhalten.
Ausser das Begrüssungsschreiben und darauf hin haben wir eben die Kündigung geschrieben.
Und jetzt kommt uns das Inkasso mit der Vorderung.
Was kann ich jetzt machen????

Mit freundlichen Grüssen Sascha1991


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



sascha1991 schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt uns das Inkasso mit der *F*orderung.


Inkassobutzen sind bezahlte  Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sonderrechte, so what?


----------



## sascha1991 (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

ja aber was soll man machen wenn es jetzt schon soweit geht.
Ich kann ja nicht einfach tun als ob nix wäre


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



sascha1991 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nicht einfach tun als ob nix wäre


und  warum nicht? glaubst du ernsthaft, dass mehr kommt als Mahndrohmüll?


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



sascha1991 schrieb:


> ja aber was soll man machen wenn es jetzt schon soweit geht.
> Ich kann ja nicht einfach tun als ob nix wäre


Why not? Viele Inkassobutze stecken mit den Betreibern unter einer Decke und teilen sich die Beträge, die "unwissende" User dann "freiwillig" überweisen.

Wie rät die Verbraucherzentrale so richtig:


> *Die gegenteiligen Behauptungen der Firmen und die rechtlichen Ausführungen sind falsch und irreführend.
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


----------



## BigChopper (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo, das mit dem Millionenexpress geht uns bzw. meinem Vater seit gestern auch so. Er hätte sich angeblich über Quelle, wo er Kunde ist, dort registriert. Nur weiß er davon nichts.
Die Firma Quelle hat bestätigt, dass sie eine Gewinnspielfirma namens Millionenexpress nicht kennen. Sie arbeiten nur mit einem einzigen Gewinnspielanbieter zusammen, der ebenfalls bestätigt, keine Daten weitergegeben zu haben, aber auch sagte, dass man von Millionenxpress bereits sehr negativ gehört habe.
Beide - Quelle wie auch WIN24 (Quellepartner) - raten:
1. Versuchen den Namen des Anrufers zu erfahren, ansonsten immer auflegen
2. Dringend die Verbraucherzentrale darüber zu informieren, die sammeln diese Infos, um eine Verbraucherschutzklage gegen diese unseriösen Gewinnspiel-Firmen anzustrengen
3. Die Polizie rät bei ungenehmigten Abbuchungen sofort Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten, wenn die Gewinnspielzentrale keinen schriftlichen Auftrag dazu vorlegen kann!!! Was sie nicht können, denn wir als Kunden können das ja auch nicht, wenn es nie den Auftrag gegeben hat.
Leider gibt es bislang keine Möglichkeit für die Polizei dagegen tätig zu werden, auch hier rät man, sich an die Verbraucherzentralen zu wenden, gegebenenfalls einen Anwalt einzuschalten und auf Unterlassung zu klagen, wenn es gar zu schlimm wird.
4. Ungenehmigte Abbuchungen sofort bei der Bank rückbuchen lassen!!! Das geht innerhalb von 6 Wochen nach Abbuchung ohne Angabe von Gründen, manchmal auch noch längerfristig, das hängt von der Bank ab.

Noch ein Tipp von WIN24:
Seit ca. März 2009 hat man dort das Problem, dass Leute mit Allerweltsnamen (Müller, Meier etc.) in angeblichem Auftrag von WIN24 anrufen, um Zusagen für weitere Gewinnspiele außerhalb der Quelle-Anmeldung zu erhalten. Bei WIN24 ist es nicht üblich direkte Absprachen mit den Kunden zu treffen, diese werden stets über die WIN24-Vertragspartner angemeldet, wie eben z.B. Quelle.
Wer behauptet, man habe sich direkt per Telefon oder Internet bei WIN24 angemeldet, der lügt!!

Grüße von BigChopper


----------



## BigChopper (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 9 Pelican Drive, Road Town, Tortola, British Virgin Islands?


Habe heute meinen Millionenexpress-Anrufer F. S. mit dieser Adresse konfrontiert.

Das Ergebnis: PAUSE UND STOTTERN!

Der Herr hatte kein weiteres Interesse an mir!!!:scherzkeks:

Grüße von BigChopper


----------



## keine Ahnung (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo,

ich muss ehrlich zugeben das ich auch auf die reingefallen bin.
Doch zum Glück habe ich dieses Forum gefunden, das mir sehr geholfen hat.

Als sie bei mir das Geld abgebucht haben habe ich es sofort wieder zurückbuchen lassen.
Dann habe ich denen eine Email geschickt mit dem Betreff: "Versuchter Betrug".

Dort habe ich sie mit Internetseiten konfrontiert, das was sie machen ein Betrugsdelikt ist.
Dann habe ich noch rein geschrieben das ich das Geld wieder zurückbuchen lassen habe und das ich mich beim Verbraucherschutz Informiert habe.
Was dann noch fehlte war das ich mir Vorbehalte weiter Schritte gegen Millionenexpress einzuleiten.

Tja Antwort habe ich auf diese Mail nie bekommen, schade eigentlich.

Dann habe ich denen noch einmal eine Email geschickt mit den Betreff:" Wiederrufsrecht".

Dort stand einfach drinnen das ich den Vertrag widerrufe und das Sie mir nachweisen sollten wo ich mitgemacht habe.
Dann sollten sie mir von dem Vertrag eine Kopie schicken.
Tja auch da ist bis heute keine Email zurückgekommen.

Dann habe ich denen noch einen Brief per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort hingeschickt.

Die Adresse war in Österreich.

Auch da bis jetzt nichts zurück.

Alles schon komisch, keine Antwort.

Gruß 
KA

PS: Lasst euch bitte von den Inkasso oder Anwälten nicht verrückt machen. Haltet durch.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Der Herr V.V. (oder sollten wir auch sagen: V.F.?) hat bereits ein Nachfolgeprojekt in der Pipeline - es heißt  "WinParadies" und läuft ebenfalls auf diese österreichische Adresse in Eisenstadt.

winparadies.com/impressum.html

Auch Lottoverbund.com gehört mit in die Reihe.

In den whois-Registrierungsdaten zu der Domain "geld-aufs-handy.com" wird ebenfalls dieser Herr aus der Ukraine oder auch Tschechien erwähnt. Wieder mit derselben Mailadresse zur Registrierung.

Dazu der Thread bei *****
Hier hat man dann schon das Ende des Bogens raus.


----------



## BigChopper (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo,
ist ja wirklich bemerkenswert, welche Kreise das zieht.

Und auch bei mir gibt es schon wieder was Neues. Eine besonders frech-dreiste Variante, wie ich finde. Und auch hier kommt ein neuer Name ins Spiel: Eurolotterie

Seit mehreren Tagen nehme ich das Telefon nicht mehr ab, wenn ein "anonym"-Anruf kommt. Dass es immer noch Millionenexpress und Co. ist merke ich an den Uhrzeiten, immer zur vollen oder halben Stunde, immer zwischen 11 und 17 Uhr.

Gestern allerdings der Oberhammer.
Ich habe eine Nummer angerufen, von der ich am Vorabend angerufen wurde, sie war nicht unterdrückt und deshalb ging mein Vater ran. Sagte, da hätte sich jemand verwählt und wollten einen Herrn F.S. sprechen, und das war genau der Name von den Typen, der dauernd von Millionenxpress anrief! Das konnte doch kein Zufall sein! War es auch nicht.
Der andere Teilnehmer war auch so ein Gewinnspiel-Opfer wie wir und wollte kündigen, da hat man ihm eine Telefonnummer gegeben, UND ZWAR MEINE!!!

Und vor ein paar Minuten etwas Ähnliches. Da ruft meine T-Net-Box an (meine Mutter hatte gerade auch telefoniert) und da erzählt ein Herr M., er rufe an, weil er mit Herrn S. von Eurolotterie dringend reden müsste!!!

Ganz schön irre, was!?

Aber ich war auch nicht untätig. Habe Kontakt mit der Verbraucherzentrale aufgenommen und die haben gesagt: schicken Sie uns das schriftlich, und soviel Infos wie möglich.

Auch gab es am Dienstag in SAT1 in der Sendung AKTE09 einen Beitrag über Gewinnspiel-Abzocke mit 0900-er-Nummern. Man wird aufgefordert, eine solche Nummer anzurufen, kostet 1,99 € pro Minute, und dann wird man mit Umfragen, Anleitungen etc. bis zu 25 Minuten aufgehalten. Kostet dann 50 € und das war's!
Habe jedenfalls auch mal ans TV geschrieben, schaden kann es nicht und mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt.

Grüße von BigChopper und haltet die Ohren steif!


----------



## Marlon2112 (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo allerseits,
vor 1 1/2 Jahren hatte meine Frau mal Lotto bei dsm Lottoservice mitgespielt.3 Monate lang für 40,- im Monat.
Kaum Gewinn, danach gekündigt.
Kündigung erhalten. Alles schick.

Vor ca. 2 Wochen kam dann eine Werbelottosendung, welche ich gleich ungeöffnet im müll entsorgt habe.
2 Tage wieder später. Wieder Müll.
Letzte Woche rief mich ein Mitarbeiter der fa. millionenexpress an und wollte meine Kontonr. wissen. Dem habe ich so eingeheizt, dass er gleich aufgelegt hatte.
Vor drei Tagen riefen die dann nochmal an und hatten meine Frau dran.
Die haben sie eingeschüchtert und gesagt, "sie haben in den letzten 2 Jahren ja mal lotto gespielt. In den AGB s des alten Anbieters (DSM) steht , dass sie auch bei weiteren lottogesellschaften mitspielen müssen, wenn sie nicht widerrufen.
Mit dem Widerruf stand in den briefwurfsendungen, angeblich drin.
Aus den drei Monaten kommen sie nicht mehr raus, aber damit wir ihre Kündigung entgegennehmen können. benötigen wir ihre Bankdaten.
Leider hat meine Frau diese rausgegeben, aber gesagt, dass Abbuchungen sofort wieder zurückbebucht werden und dass sie Betrüger sind.

Nun hat sie heute einen Brief bekommen mit Herzlich Willkommen, Kundennr. und ab August werden Ihnen 55,-abgebucht.

Nun haben sie sich mit den Richtigen angelegt; mit mir!

Folgende E-Maili habe ich denen geschrieben und rate das alle Anderen Betroffenen auch machen zu lassen. Mein Kumpel ist nämlich Rechtsanwalt und von dem habe ich das prüfen lassen.

 
Firma
…Millionenexpress
  Rusterstr. 120/122
  A/7000 Eisenstadt Östereich 
Fax:01805-858808

… … … … … … … ..
Berlin, den 24.07.2009

*Betr.   Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung vom 22.07.2009  / Ihr Schreiben vom 22.07.2009*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich nehme Bezug auf Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung vom  22.07.2009 in Höhe von 55,- ab August ,wegen angeblicher Lottoteilnahme, und teile mit, dass ich den
geforderten Betrag nicht begleichen werde.
*Der von Ihnen geforderte Betrag wird von mir schon deswegen nicht bezahlt wird, weil es insoweit an*
*einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss fehlt. Es fehlt somit bereits an zwei übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen und*
*damit an einem wirksamen Vertrag.*
Darüber hinaus wäre ein Vertrag auch wegen Sittenwidrigkeit nichtig, weil die von Ihnen angebotene
Leistung offensichtlich in einem krassen Missverhältnis zu dem verlangten Entgelt steht.
Hilfsweise und rein vorsorglich erkläre ich hiermit auch eine Anfechtung wegen Irrtums und arglistiger
Täuschung. Ihr Angebot ist von vornherein darauf ausgelegt, den Teilnehmer über die Kostenpflichtigkeit zu
täuschen.
*Letztlich mache ich hiermit hilfsweise von meinem Widerrufsrecht als Verbraucher Gebrauch. Ihre*
*Widerrufsbelehrung genügt meines Erachtens nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen, weswegen ein*
*Widerruf auch nach Ablauf von zwei Wochen noch möglich ist.*
*Eine von mir Ihnen nie gegebene Einzugsermächtigung entziehe ich Ihnen mit sofortiger Wirkung.*
*Sollten sie trotzdem von meinem Konto verbotswidrig Geld abbuchen, mache ich sie hier aufmerksam , dass das strafbar ist.*
*Ich untersage es Ihnen, irgendwelche Abbuchungen auf meinen Konten vorzunehmen.*
*Eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrug, würde folgen.*

Diesen Fall habe ich zum Einen der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin gemeldet und rechtlich von Rechtsanwälten prüfen lassen.

Aus diesem Grunde betrachte ich Ihr Schreiben und ihre Rechnung  als völlig gegenstandslos.
Ich fordere Sie auf, meine Daten zu löschen, von Zusendungen irgendwelcher Art auf postalischem oder elektronischem Weg abzusehen. 

Bitte beachten Sie, dass ich auf weitere Schreiben und Anrufe nicht mehr reagieren werde. Ich bitte um kurze
Bestätigung, dass Sie dieses Schreiben erhalten haben.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ein Musterschreiben vom Verbraucherschutz!
Also auf keinen Fall Zahlen; noch nie kam es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren.

Und. sobald Geld vom Konto widerrechtlich abgebucht wird eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrug stellen


----------



## BigChopper (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Genauso hat mir's die Polizei auch gesagt:

Sobald eine unerwünschte Abbuchung erfolgt, hat man's ja was schwarz auf weiß, nämlich auf dem Kontoauszug, dann kann man auch Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten.

Solange das nicht erfolgt und auch die Rufnummern unterdrückt werden, sind der Polizei - leider - die Hände gebunden!

Bei mir hat sich gestern auf meiner T-Net-Box schon wieder einer gemeldet, der mit Herrn F.S. von Millionenexpress sprechen wollte.

Also: Vorsicht, wenn man eine Telefonnummer zum Kündigen der Teilnahme erhält, es ist höchstwahrscheinlich eine Nummer von einem anderen Opfer, die so gegeneinander ausgespielt werden!

Good Luck - von BigChopper


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Ja, es gibt leider mehrere Wortmeldungen, dass diese Gewinnklingelmafia aus Wien/Schweiz/Kanton Zug jetzt neuerdings Telefonnummern von anderen Betroffenen als "Telefonnummer für den Widerruf" weitergibt.

Ohnehin sollte man jedwede Kommunikation mit halbseidenen Unternehmen ausschließlich per eingeschriebenem Brief mit Rückschein führen. Niemals irgendwelche schwachsinnigen "Hotlines" anrufen, zum Teil sind das auch noch Mehrwertnummern, da verdienen die gleich noch einmal dran.


----------



## keine Ahnung (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Wie lange brauch denn so ein Einschreiben.

Ich habe bis heute mein Einschreiben nicht zurück bekommen.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Ist egal. Den Einlieferungsschein auf jeden Fall aufheben. Das kann eine Woche oder auch mal länger dauern, bis man den Rückschein wiederbekommt. Sollte der Rückschein nach 2-3 Wochen nicht kommen: bei der Post fragen.
Bis dahin müsste spätestens ein "Unzustellbarkeits"-Vermerk kommen.
Wenn der Brief als unzustellbar zurückkommt oder Annahme verweigert wurde: den verschlossenen Umschlag zusammen mit dem Beleg aufbewahren.


----------



## Marlon2112 (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Ein mündlicher Widerruf bringt gar nichts.Hat keine >Beweiskraft , ohne Zeugen.
Alles schriftlich machen.
Fax oder einschreiben.
Fax ist billiger und gilt auch als Nachweis.
Einfach mit Sendebericht.

Habe gerade auf den AGBs gesehen, dass ein zweiwöchiger Widerruf gilt.
Da meine Frau den Brief ja erst vorgestern bekommen hat, müßte dieser Widerruf ja eigentlich gelten.

Noch habe ich keine Antwort E->Mail oder einen Anruf von Millionenexpress bekommen.

Mal sehen, ob sie sich trauen am 01.08. die 55,- von meinem Konto abzubuchen.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Marlon2112 schrieb:


> Fax ist billiger und gilt auch als Nachweis.
> Einfach mit Sendebericht.



Vorsicht! Das ist noch ein sehr umstrittenes Thema.
Wenn man sichergehen will, sollte man alles mit Einschreiben und Rückschein  machen.



Marlon2112 schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf den AGBs gesehen, dass ein zweiwöchiger Widerruf gilt.
> Da meine Frau den Brief ja erst vorgestern bekommen hat, müßte dieser Widerruf ja eigentlich gelten.



Eine Widerrufsbelehrung muss in Textform zugestellt werden, erst danach beginnt die Frist zu laufen.
Wird die Widerrufsbelehrung erst nach Vertragsschluß (also nach dem Verkaufsgespräch am Telefon) zugestellt, dann beträgt die Widerrufsfrist immer mindestens 4 Wochen - egal, was in den sogenannten "AGB" bzw. in der "Widerrufsbelehrung" drin steht.

Darüber hinaus sind bei solchen "Klabauterverkäufen" am Telefon die zugestellten "Widerrufsbelehrungen" sehr oft wegen grober Formfehler unwirksam. Zum Teil kann daher sogar nach Verstreichen der angeblichen "Frist" der Widerruf erklärt werden.

Vorher ist aber schon oft strittig, ob überhaupt aufgrund des lausigen "Verkaufsgesprächs" ein wirksamer Vertrag zustandegekommen war.

Wenn das Angebot unvollständig oder irreführend beschrieben wurde, wenn das Callcenter einen falschen Standort am Telefon nennt... all das sind Dinge, die solche "Verträge" regelmäßig zum Wackeln bringen.

In fraglichen Fällen ist empfehlenswert, den Vertrag zu bestreiten und hilfsweise zu widerrufen.



Marlon2112 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob sie sich trauen am 01.08. die 55,- von meinem Konto abzubuchen.



Dann das Geld einfach durch die Bank zurückbuchen lassen - basta.
Und bei der abbuchenden Bank über deren Klabauterkunden beschweren.


----------



## Marlon2112 (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

ja, wichtig ist, da kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist , kann man diesen auch nicht kündigen; sondern muß diesen widerrufen.

Ich habe von Gerichte gehört, dass das Fax ein gültiges Beweismittel ist.
Hier steht ja sogar mit Sendebericht drin, was geschrieben wurde.


Das Beste ist wahrscheinlich, dass man Fax und Einschreiben tätigt, bei so dubiosen Fällen.

Einwurfeinschreiben oder Übergabeinschreiben?
Die Frage ist nämlich, ob die Gauner das Übergabeeinschreiben überhaupt annehmen und quittieren.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Marlon2112 schrieb:


> ja, wichtig ist, da kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist , kann man diesen auch nicht kündigen; sondern muß diesen widerrufen.



*Bestreiten* und hilfsweise widerrufen.



Marlon2112 schrieb:


> Ich habe von Gerichte gehört, dass das Fax ein gültiges Beweismittel ist.
> Hier steht ja sogar mit Sendebericht drin, was geschrieben wurde.


 
 BGH, Beschluss vom 23.10.1995, Az. II ZB 6/95; Urteil vom 07.12.1994, Az. VIII ZR 153/93

Telefaxzugang



> Selbst das Vorliegen eines "OK"-Vermerks im Sendebericht gibt dem Absender keine Gewißheit für den Zugang der Sendung, da dieser nur das Zustandekommen der Verbindung, nicht den (ordnungsgemäßen) Ausdruck beim Empfänger belegt...



Es gibt inzwischen neuere Urteile, die dieses Urteil zwar relativieren, aber doch nicht kippen. 
http://www.lawcommunity.de/volltext/454.html

Wird der Zugang des Faxes aber qualifiziert bestritten, sitzt man nach wie vor in der Tinte. Das ist noch ein umstrittenes Thema, daher würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen das Einschreiben empfehlen - um sich nicht hinterher in einem streitigen Verfahren eine Schwadroniererei mit unsicherem Ausgang antun zu müssen.



Marlon2112 schrieb:


> Einwurfeinschreiben oder Übergabeinschreiben?
> Die Frage ist nämlich, ob die Gauner das Übergabeeinschreiben überhaupt annehmen und quittieren.



Einschreiben mit Rückschein = besser als Übergabeeinschreiben.

Sonst wird der Zugang des Schreibens bestritten.

Wenn die Annahme verweigert wird, haben die die Rechtsfolgen zu tragen. 
Dann den verschlossenen Umschlag mit Beleg aufbewahren. Die hätten dann Kenntnis vom Inhalt des Schreibens nehmen können. Sieht vor Gericht nie gut aus, regelmäßig wird der Fall dann so zu deren Ungunsten bewertet, als sei das Schreiben zugegangen. Die können jedenfalls nicht durch Annahmeverweigerung einen Widerspruch oder einen Widerruf sabotieren.


----------



## bumsnudel (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Kann mir mal einer sagen an welche Email Adresse ich mich wenden soll? Werde da bei denen nicht so schlau drauß


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

*11. Gebot*​
Du sollst keine e-Mails an den "Support" halbseidener Unternehmen schreiben. Du kannst später weder den Zugang der Mail noch deren Inhalt im Streitfall beweisen. 

*12. Gebot*​
Du sollst keine Telefonanrufe mit der "Support"-Hotline halbseidener Unternehmen tätigen. Denn: z.T. verdienen die noch dran, häufig ist das eine "Mehr"wertnummer. Und: was da "besprochen" wurde, kann hinterher im Streitfall nie bewiesen werden. *=>* Völlig wirkungslos, wertlos und vertane Zeit.

*13. Gebot*​
Was Du später im Streitfall solchen "Unternehmen" nicht schwarz auf weiß nachweisen kannst, das kannst Du vergessen.
Daher: alles schriftlich machen, Zustellung per Einschreiben + Rückschein.

Hast Du keine Adresse? - Egal. Wenn Geld abgebucht wird, dann lässt Du das von der Bank zurückbuchen. Wenn die dann Geld wollen, werden die sich schon melden. Die kriegen zwar auch dann keins von Dir, aber dann hast Du eine Anschrift in Tortula auf den Jungfraueninseln.

Wo Dir das mal vorbeigehen kann, das kannst Du Dir sicher denken.

Die Webseite vom "Millionenexpress" ist übrigens auch seit kurzem leergeräumt - dort heißt es nur noch kurz und bündig: "Hi". 

Also - wen interessiert´s ?


----------



## Volkan7 (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Heyy Leute
ich habe ein riesen problem. also die menschen von millionenexprexx haben heute bei mir angerufen und mir gesagt ich hätte mich da angemeldet und bla bla wie vielen anderen hier auch selbe story ^^ ich war auf einer seite angemeldet die 100% kostenlos ist (steht in den agbs) jedoch habe ich millionium.de (da bin ich angemeldet) mit dem scheiß von ihnen verwechselt und habe aus leichtsinn meine kontodaten gegeben. ich hab gerade voll panik und weiß nicht was ich tun soll?? wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

gruß volkan


----------



## Marlon2112 (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Was soll ich ein teures Einschreiben ins Ausland/Östereich versenden, um einen Vertrag zu widerrufen, der nie geschlossen wurde.
Ich schmeiße doch keine 10,- Euro zum Fenster hinaus.
Bei einen Mahnbescheid verstehe ich das noch.

Hier ein  neues Gerichtsurteil, wo ein Kläger gewonnen hat und recht gegeben wurde, dass das Fax mit o.k. Sendebericht ausreichend war.

http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=1801

_[Vollzitat durch Link ersetzt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Wenn keine Zustimmung zur Teilnahme erteilt wurde, dann => kein Vertrag. Dann gibt es auch keine Rechtspflicht, sich in der Sache äußern zu müssen.


----------



## kickerik (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo,
wenn ihr genauere Infos über die Machenschaften und die Personen dahinter lesen wollt:

[ edit] 
Ich (d.h. meine Frau) bin seit heute auch im Club und habe natürlich gleich recherchiert. Ich habe keine Angst um mein Geld oder vor irgendeiner Inkassodrohung. Aber es ist einfach nur nervig, dass man sich mit sowas auseinandersetzen muss (Rückbuchung, Anzeige etc.). Lasst uns doch mal alle treffen und dort hinfahren und die Sache klären


----------



## Marlon2112 (4 August 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

trotz Widerruf per Einschreiben mit Rückschein und Fax und Drohung einer Strafanzeige wegen Betrug wurde doch heute das Geld, 55,- verbotswidrig von meinem Konto abgebucht.
Wurde sofort wieder durch mich zurückgebucht.
Und Strafanzeige wegen Betrug wurde gestellt.

WichTig!

Um dieser Firma das Handwerk zu legen, müssen alle Geschädigten, ab dem Zeitpunkt wo verbotswidrig Geld vom Konto abgebucht wurde, Strafanzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrug stellen!


----------



## Lourdes (5 August 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Ich kenne das Problem. Ich werde seit Wochen telefonisch belästigt, mein Mann bzw. ich hätten uns da registriert und sie würden uns ab sofort EUR 55 bzw. 70 abbuchen. Sie hätten unsere Bankverbindung usw. Ich gehe z. Zt. einfach nicht mehr ans Telefon wenn auf dem Display "außerhalb" steht. Bin auch am Überlegen, mir eine Geheimnummer zuzulegen. Jedenfalls ganz wichtig!!! Immer Konto kontrollieren und zurückbuchen. Vor vielen Jahren ging mir das ähnlich. Nachdem ich mindestens 4-5 Mal das Geld habe zurückbuchen lassen haben sie aufgehört. Das Problem ist, daß man ja an die Telefonnummer nicht rankommt oder weiß die jemand von Euch??? Ich würde es dann gerne meinem Rechtsanwalt übergeben, denn das Ganze ist strafbar. 
Würde mich einfach freuen, wenn wir Geschädigten in Kontakt bleiben würden. Vielleicht erfährt man ja nützliche Verhaltensweisen wie es die anderen machen.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 August 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

An die Telefonnummer kommt man mit einer Fangschaltung.
Seit gestern ist auch die Gesetzesnovelle gültig, aufgrund derer jetzt Werbeanrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer durch die Bundesnetzagentur mit einem Ordnungsgeld bestraft werden können.

Weitere Tipps zu Telefonwerbung:
Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Lourdes (5 August 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Zum Thema Bankdaten

Es ist heute überhaupt kein Problem mehr, an Bankdaten zu kommen. Es gibt heute Firmen, die alles verkaufen, auch Bankdaten. Oder man hat über das Internet irgendwas verkauft (ebay usw.) und schon haben sie die Daten. Die brauchen bloß einen Alibieinkauf machen. Das geht ganz schnell. Ich habe auch nie meine Bankdaten preisgegeben und die wissen sie und übrigens auch die von meinem Mann. Ich denke, je weniger man sich mit denen unterhält - telefonisch oder schriftlich - je weniger kann man falsch machen. Es ist schnell mal was geschrieben oder gesagt, was man besser unterlassen hätte.


----------



## keine Ahnung (6 August 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

So das Einschreiben ist heute wieder zurück gekommen.
Es wurde nicht geöffnet aber der Vermerk "nicht behoben" ist angekreuzt.

Also ich habe alle kosten nach Österreich bezahlt.
Naja von denen habe ich bis jetzt auch nichts mehr gehört, keine Mail, kein Schreiben und auch Telefonanruf.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 August 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



keine Ahnung schrieb:


> Also ich habe alle kosten nach Österreich bezahlt.



Wozu?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wozu?


Vermutlich weil man sich dann besser *fühlt*. ( So jedenfalls der O-Ton aus einem anderen Forum ...)
rechtlich macht  es jedenfalls keinen  Sinn


----------



## BigChopper (7 August 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo Leute,
bei mir gibt's auch wieder Neuigkeiten zu dem Thema. Vor zwei Tagen rief einer an von WinExpress - mal was neues! Der erklärte - das ist nichts neues - mein Vater im Januar 2009 einen Vertrag mit denen abgeschlossen hätte, dass die Kündigungsfrist der kostenlosen Teilnahme abgelaufen sei und ab sofort monatlich 29,95 € abgebucht würden. Das könne er ruhit machen, habe ich gesagt, wird ja sowieso sofort wieder zurückgebucht.
Darauf wurde der Typ richt aggressiv und meinte, sie würden immer wieder abbuchen bis sie endlich ihr Geld hätte, da könne ich unternehmen was ich wolle, und wenn ich mit dem Rückbuchen nicht aufhören würde, würde er mir seine Anwälte auf den Hals hetzen. Kein Problem, habe ich geantwortet, hetzen Sie ruhig! Und habe aufgelegt.
Da die Nr. angezeigt war, dank des neuen Gesetzes, habe ich die notiert.

Und Millionenexpress hat sich auch wieder gemeldet, dieselbe Stimme, anderer Name, aber die gleichen Initialen F.S. Auch die wurden diesmal ziemlich massiv, mussten aber - da sie wieder anonym angerufen haben - die Nummer rausrücken.

Beide Nummern habe ich gestern bei der Bundesnetzagentur - Formular dafür gibt auf der Homepage - zu Anzeige gebracht.

Jetzt noch ganz wichtig und aufgepasst!!!!
Sollte auch bei Euch so ein Fuzzi wieder anrufen, den ihr so bereits angezeigt habt, auf keinen Fall erwähnen, dass Ihr Euch an die Bundesnetzagentur gewandt habt, sonst konnte Euch das Folgende passieren: Ein Anruf von der BundesnetzZENTRALE!!!
Aber: DIE GIBT ES NICHT!!!

Mir gegenüber hat diesmal eine Frau behauptet, die BundesnetzAGENTUR habe sich in BundesnetzZENTRALE umbenannt - DAS STIMMT NICHT!

Ich habe sofort bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen und diesen Vorfall gemeldet. 

Die Tussi behauptete, der Typ von Millionenexpress habe sie angerufen und gebeten sich mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen, Gründe dafür habe er keine genannt.

Merke: Keine Behörde wird sich mit einem Bürger in Verbindung setzen, weil ein anderer sagt "ruf den mal an".

Dann wollte diese Tussi, dass ich den Millionenexpress-Fuzzi, wenn er wieder anruft, so lange wie möglich in der Leitung festhalte. Angeblich habe man eine Fangschaltung gelegt, um rauszufinden, woher der Anruf wirklich kommt.
Auch diese Behauptung ist eine glatte Lüge!!
1. werden Fangschaltungen nicht von den Behörden gelegt, sondern von den Telefondienstbetreibern
2. muss der Geschädigte - also wir - vorher ausdrücklich zustimmen
3. erfolgt das nur dann kostenlos, wenn es während einer laufenden Ermittlung in einem Strafverfahren erfolgt, ansonsten muss der Antragsteller dafür zahlen

Mein Verdacht:
Hier soll per Telefonnummer abgezockt werden. Ich vermute, dass für diesen Fall eine Abzocknummer zwischengeschaltet wird.

Und zu guter Letzt: auch hier war es ein ANONYM-Anruf!!!

Keine Behörde ruft anonym an, und ganz bestimmt nicht die Bundesnetzagentur!

Also aufgepasst!! Hier soll wohl noch mal richtig abgezockt werden, bevor die Nummern gesperrt werden.

Kleine Info am Rande:
Gegen Millionenexpress und meinen Typen sowie die - nun offengelegte - Nummer 0180 177 66 11 wird bereits schon länger ermittelt - so die Auskunft der Bundesnetzagentur!

So, dann noch viel Spass mit Euren Telefonen

Grüße von BigChopper


----------



## Marlon2112 (7 August 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

ich habe alles richtig gemacht.
Bei mir haben sie sofort storniert.



> Sehr geehrte Frau ,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...


Warum nicht gleich so. 
----------------------


----------



## BigChopper (8 August 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hi,
bei mir hat noch mal am 6.8. am Abend die nicht existierende BundesnetzZENTRALE angerufen, diesmal männliche Stimme. Habe gesagt, für wie blöd haltet ihr mich eigentlich, dass ihr glaubt, ich würde mich nicht bei der echten Bundesnetzagentur rückversichern - war sogar ein Zeuge dabei.
Hat offenbar gewirkt: Gestern, am 7.8. hatte ich gerade mal 2 "anonym"-Anrufe. Beim ersten war mein Vater dran, es hat sich aber niemand gemeldet, beim zweiten ist keiner mehr rangegangen.
Mal sehen, was sich tut.

Habe gestern einen Bekannten getroffen, der ist auch von Millionenexpress terrorisiert worden. Die haben bei ihm 4x unerlaubt abgebucht, er hat jedesmal zurückbuchen lassen. Jetzt hat er einen Mahnbescheid bekommen und ist zum Anwalt gegangen. Er sagt, er lässt sich von denen nicht ins Bockshorn jagen und ist bereit, da bis vors Gericht zu gehen (wozu es lt. Anwalt wohl nicht kommen wird).

Auch bei der Bundesnetzagentur haben sie mir gesagt, dass es nach ihren Erfahrungen noch niemals zu einem Gerichtsverfahren gekommen ist.

Liebe Grüße von BigChopper


----------



## Marlon2112 (8 August 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Ich habe 2 Faxe, 2 E-mails und ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein (kostet 4,55); immer gleicher Schrieb, denen geschrieben und mit Rückbuchung und Anzeige gedroht.
Hatte nie eine Antwort erhalten und dann wurden ja wie gesagt die 55,- abgebucht.
Daraufhin hatte ich eine Anzeige gestellt und die Bundesnetzagentur über diese Firma schriftlich informiert (was ja nicht schaden kann).

Gestern kam dann die für mich/uns überraschende E-Mail von Millionenexpress mit der "kulanten" Stornierung.

Ich hatte mich ja schon auf Inkassobriefe und Mahnbescheide vorbereitet  und mich dazu schon rechtlich erkundigt:

Hier mein Wissensstand dazu:
Nie auf Inkassoschreiben antworten ( wer antwortet wird für die interessant, die sehen, dass man sich Gedanken darüber macht).

Erst bei einen Mahnbescheid schriftlich antworten; da muß man nur ein Kreuz auf der Rückseite machen bei Bestreiten, und per Einschreiben zurück.

Da braucht man keinen Anwalt; ich z.B. habe trotz Rechtsschutz eine Eigenbeteiligung von 100,- zu tragen.

Es kam bis jetzt Deutschlandweit in Sachen Lottogeschäften, mit solchen Firmen, noch nie zu einem Gerichtsverfahren; da die wissen, dass sie keine Chance haben den Prozess zu gewinnen.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

General-Anzeiger: Nachrichten im Detail


> Mehrere Male wurde sie in der vergangenen Woche von sogenannten Abzock-Anrufen der Firma "Millionen-Express" terrorisiert. Deren Mitarbeiter hätten sie sehr frech und aggressiv zu monatlichen Zahlungen aufgefordert und sich auf einen bestehenden Vertrag berufen. "Ich habe allerdings nie an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und erst recht nichts unterschrieben", sagt die 33-Jährige wütend.


----------



## quicksilver2007 (7 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

ich habe auch ärger mit dieser dubiosen firma.angeblich habe ich bei einer kostenfreien lotterie mitgespielt, die jetzt automatisch in eine kostenpflichtige mitgliedschaft wechselt. ich habe weder einen vertrag unterschrieben noch irgendwelche privaten daten angegeben......obwohl ich nach den anrufen dieser firma und der zusendung von irgendwelchen " unterlagen" sofort widerspruch eingelegt habe,wurden heute promt 55€ von meinem konto abgebucht.
heißt also,die kriegen die kontonummern schon irgendwoher....also kann ich jetzt zur bank rennen, zurückbuchen lassen und jeden tag schauen,ob nicht wieder etwas abgebucht wurde.
das ist doch zum k.......


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



quicksilver2007 schrieb:


> heißt also,die kriegen die kontonummern schon irgendwoher....also kann ich jetzt zur bank rennen, zurückbuchen lassen und jeden tag schauen,ob nicht wieder etwas abgebucht wurde.


Wäre absolut zu empfehlen! Das sind ganz schlimme Finger! :cry:


----------



## webwatcher (7 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



quicksilver2007 schrieb:


> ....also kann ich jetzt zur bank rennen, zurückbuchen lassen und jeden tag schauen,ob nicht wieder etwas abgebucht wurde.


So dramatisch ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Erstens kann bei unerlaubten 
Abbuchungen bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag zurückgebucht werden: 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html
und zweitens trägt  der ungenehmigte Abbucher die Rücklastgebühr.


----------



## wahlhesse (7 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Trotzdem wäre sicherlich eine Strafanzeige nicht das verkehrteste was man machen kann. Man könnte es ja theoretisch als versuchten Diebstahl auffassen, unberechtigt an das Geld anderer Leute zu kommen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Man könnte es ja theoretisch als versuchten Diebstahl auffassen, unberechtigt an das Geld anderer Leute zu kommen.


Da ist mir noch eine Verfahrenseinstellung einer Staatsanwaltschaft in Erinnerung (habe leider keinen Link mehr).
Der Herr Staatsanwalt stellte ein, da durch die Rückgabe der Lastschrift dem Betroffenen ja kein materieller Schaden entstanden war! :wall:


----------



## wahlhesse (7 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

So muss aber nicht jeder Staatsanwalt entscheiden. Und gerade weil es im grossen Stil durchgezogen wird, sollten die Chancen höher sein, dass mindestens ein Staatsanwalt es auch für ungesetzlich hält.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Antiscammer (7 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Erstmal sollte mit einem Beschwerdeschreiben an die abbuchende Bank geantwortet werden, kombiniert mit einem Auskunftsersuchen über den Inhaber des Geschäftskontos.

Gegen den sollte Strafanzeige erstattet werden, zusätzlich kann die Finanzbehörde informiert werden. Die kann ja dann mal die Geldflüsse in die Schweiz unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## declaire (11 September 2009)

*Bitte helft mir*

Hallo alle zusammen,
vorab möchte ich gerne sagen, dass ich es ganz toll von euch allen finde, wie ihr euch gegenseitig helft. Es wär wirklich nett wenn ihr mir auch helfen könntet, da ich echt nicht weiss was ich tun soll.
Also ich bin wie die meisten hier von millionenexpress( bzw. durch das callcenter) kontaktiert (vor ca. 2monaten). So naiv wie ich nunmal bin habe ich leider meine Kontodaten preisgegeben, da sie mir gesagt hatten der vertrag noch länger weiterlaufen würde wenn ich dies nicht tuen würde. zusätzlich habe ich im 2ten gespräch noch einer aufnahme des telefonats zugestimmt, hier wurde nurnoch kurz ein 2tes mal meine kontodaten abgeglichen nachdem ich mit dem ersten 10min lang gesprochen habe.
Als ich mir dann im klaren wurde, was ich da eigentlich mache, habe ich die entscheidung getroffen nicht zu zahlen. Habe die erste rückbuchung schon gemacht habe promt ein schreiben von der inkassostelle bekommen, dass ich inkl. der inkassogebühren, gläubigerkosten, auslagen und hauptforderung 108,28 Euro zahlen soll. darunter stand dann noch:'Der anspruch ergibt sich aus dem vertrag vom ... . Dazu liegt eine gesprächsaufzeichnung vor.'
Jetzt hab ich voll angst vor weiteren kosten oder nem gerichtsverfahren oder sowas, da sie ja sowas wie einen eweis haben, dass ich meine kontodaten "freiwillig" (nach diesen ganzen unaufgezeichneten drohnugen aus den 1sten gespräch) rausgegeben habe. Was soll ich jezmachen???  Bin 18 und schüler, habe also nicht soo viel geld. Sollte man da einfch nchts tun oder zum anwalt rennen oder vlt bezahlen??   ich habe mich aber nie bei sowas angemeldet bzw. wenn ich es getan hätte wüsste ich von den AGBs da ich mir sowas eig immer durchlese. Diese gesprächsaufzeichnung macht mir u.a. voll angst.:cry:
Vielen dank für eure hilfe!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (11 September 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir*



declaire schrieb:


> Diese gesprächsaufzeichnung macht mir u.a. voll angst.:cry:



Der rechtliche Beweiswert solcher "Gesprächsaufzeichnungen" ist in aller Regel vergleichbar mit einem Kuhfladen.

Lies mal:
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki



> Viele Callcenter, die Gewinnspiele u.ä. verkaufen, melden sich z.B. gern mit Falschnamen, falschen Adressen etc.
> Schon dies verstößt eindeutig gegen die Auflagen der BGB-InfoV. Daher versuchen die Callcenter meistens auch nicht, den Inhalt ihrer windigen "Verkaufsgespräche" später als Beweismittel vor irgendeinem Gericht geltend zu machen, um einen Zahlungsanspruch gegen Sie geltend zu machen. Meistens ist daher die Beweissituation für den Forderungssteller äußerst prekär, und es kommt daher gar nicht erst zu einem Prozess.



Wir haben hier bisher noch von keinem einzigen Fall gehört, wo der Gewinnbimmelbetreiber aus dem Kanton Zug versucht hätte, einen dieser windigen Mitschnitte als Beweismittel zu präsentieren.
Die trauen sich mit dem Käse nicht vor Gericht.


----------



## markusderchatengel (24 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo hab mal eine frage bin vor 2 monaten auch reingefallen konnte alles klaären.
meine frage ist heute habe ich von Lottoverbund 1,43 euro überwiesen bekommen verwendungszweck gewinnauszahlung was soll ich jetzt machen ?
gruß markus


----------



## Antiscammer (24 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Gar nichts.
Wenn die ihr Geld wiederhaben wollen, werden die sich schon melden. :scherzkeks:

Und wenn die von Dir Geld wollen, müssen sie erst nachweisen, dass ein Vertrag (und damit ein Anspruch) besteht.


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

@ Markus, in welchen Unterforen willst du noch das gleiche fragen? http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58456-vorsicht-vor-lottoverbund-com-4.html#post292612


----------



## mymy (27 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo an alle!!

ich habe dasselbe Problem wie Declaire.
ich bin auch noch ziemlich jung und habe kein geld

leider bin ich auch auf diese masche von millionenexpress reingefallen.
die leute haben mich so unter druck gesetzt... und ich war zu dem zeitpunkt ziemlich blauäugig.

nun sieht es so aus, dass ich schon im august ein schreiben von einem inkassobüro bekommen habe. wie bei declaire liegt eine gesprächsaufzeichnung vor. und ich soll 109,05 euro zahlen.

ich habe das geld rückbuchen lassen im mai. jedoch habe ich von der firma kein schreiben bekommen, wo drin stand, dass ich es widerrufen kann etc. 
darum wusste ich die adresse nicht.
ich habe erst nach einigen monaten nachdem ich im internet recherchiert habe, erfahren, dass ich das geld rückbuchen kann und dann einen widerspruch schreiben soll. jedoch wusste ich die adresse nicht.
und ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll, denn es ist erneut ein schreiben vom inkassobüro gekommen

das steht drin, das ich keine einwände gegen die forderung geltend gemacht habe, aber in dem ersten schreiben stand nichts von einem einwand drin. darum wusste ich nicht, dass ich mich dagegen wehren konnte.
aber ich habe im forum gelesen, dass man auf sowas gar nicht reagieren soll
in dem schreiben drohen die auch schon mit gerichtlichen mahnbescheid.
soll ich das geld zahlen oder gar nicht reagieren??

ich hoffe ich bekomme eine schnelle antwort.. danke im voraus


----------



## Antiscammer (27 September 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Nur keine Panik. 

Außer etwas Mahn- und Droh-Kasperletheater wird da nichts weiter nachkommen.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Die Klabautermänner gehen nicht vor Gericht. Der Nachweis eines Vertragsschlusses ist bei diesen lausig geführten "Werbegesprächen" in aller Regel selbst bei Vorliegen einer Gesprächsaufzeichnung nicht möglich, weil:


kein eindeutiges Einverständnis zur Gesprächsaufzeichnung vorlag (dann ist die Verwertung im Zivilprozess verboten, außerdem liegt evtl. Strafbarkeit vor)
keine eindeutige Nennung des Vertragspartners erfolgt ist (eine Firma namens "Millionenexpress" gibt es nicht)
keine schlüssige Erklärung des Leistungsangebots erfolgt ist (was soll das für ein "Gewinnspiel" sein?)
oft keine eindeutige Zustimmung zu Teilnahme erfolgt ist. Die Weitergabe der Kontonummer ist kein Beweis für einen Vertragsschluss

Man würde in einem streitigen Verfahren meistens gleich mehrere Gründe finden, warum der Vertrag nichtig ist.

Selbst, wenn das mal nicht der Fall sein sollte, kann immer noch hilfsweise der Widerruf erklärt werden. Weil eine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung niemals zugegangen ist (und das Gegenteil müssten die Klabautermänner beweisen...), gilt eine quasi unendliche Widerrufsfrist.

Es gibt also rechtlich 1001 Möglichkeiten, um aus solchen telefonischen Klabauterverträgen wieder herauszukommen. Daher gehen die auch nicht vor Gericht. Die möchten ihre stinkenden Hosen auch nicht gern herunterlassen.

Ein anderer Knackpunkt ist, dass das anrufende Callcenter nach seiner Identifizierung der Gefahr einer Unterlassungsklage wegen Werbeanrufs ohne Einverständnis ausgesetzt wäre (§ 7 UWG). 
Auch deshalb wird ein Prozess tunlichst vermieden.

Es empfiehlt sich auch nicht, auf die Inkassoschreiben überhaupt zu antworten.

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheide kosten den Abzocker Gerichtsgebühr.
Wenn Du dem Mahnbescheid innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprichst, hat er die Gebühr vorgestreckt, aber immer noch kein Geld von Dir.
Dann kann er entweder weiter Mahnbriefe schicken (na und?), oder er kann klagen. Wird aber schwierig für ihn - angesichts der wackligen Rechtslage. 
Daher kommen da auch keine Mahnbescheide. Nach einigen Droh- und Mahnschreiben schläft das sang- und klanglos ein.

Weitere Info:
Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam Wiki


----------



## flecks (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

da von werd ich au terosiert die wollen 108 und ich hätte mich bei 200 gewinnspielen angemeldet ich hätte die angerufen und die hätten eine ton aufnahme vn mir die sind [...] die habben ihren haupt sitz in london  
wenn die anrufen oder so sagt denn das du alles über ihren [...] weißt und das die polizei das au weiß die machen das schon lange
die nenen sich millionenexpress internet Media Ltd und die haben über 3 millionen ip´s das is ja nit normal oder ich hab schon drei mal angerufen immer waren irgendwelche aus japan und so dran

_[Ungeeignete Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## flecks (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir*



declaire schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> vorab möchte ich gerne sagen, dass ich es ganz toll von euch allen finde, wie ihr euch gegenseitig helft. Es wär wirklich nett wenn ihr mir auch helfen könntet, da ich echt nicht weiss was ich tun soll.
> Also ich bin wie die meisten hier von millionenexpress( bzw. durch das callcenter) kontaktiert (vor ca. 2monaten). So naiv wie ich nunmal bin habe ich leider meine Kontodaten preisgegeben, da sie mir gesagt hatten der vertrag noch länger weiterlaufen würde wenn ich dies nicht tuen würde. zusätzlich habe ich im 2ten gespräch noch einer aufnahme des telefonats zugestimmt, hier wurde nurnoch kurz ein 2tes mal meine kontodaten abgeglichen nachdem ich mit dem ersten 10min lang gesprochen habe.
> Als ich mir dann im klaren wurde, was ich da eigentlich mache, habe ich die entscheidung getroffen nicht zu zahlen. Habe die erste rückbuchung schon gemacht habe promt ein schreiben von der inkassostelle bekommen, dass ich inkl. der inkassogebühren, gläubigerkosten, auslagen und hauptforderung 108,28 Euro zahlen soll. darunter stand dann noch:'Der anspruch ergibt sich aus dem vertrag vom ... . Dazu liegt eine gesprächsaufzeichnung vor.'
> ...



das is einfach zahl nit die wollen denn gleichen betrag von mir
und die habben das an die inkasso zentrale geschickt das kann man denn unter die nase reiben.ich hab das forum hier der poliezei gegeben die ermittel schon gegen die.die sind vorgestraft :scherzkeks:


----------



## flecks (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

mein freund hatt das bezahlt aus 3 euro wurden 3000euro das is nur abzocke nit bezahle einfach und an tele drohen mit polizei und verbraucherzentrale


----------



## Markus0486 (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo!

Auch ich habe diesen mysteriösen Anruf erhalten.
Ich habe im Gespräch aber lediglich angefordert, die AGB, die ich angeblich anerkannt haben soll, mir zu zuschicken. 
Allerdings kamen später nicht diese AGB, sondern der ganz normale Brief mit Zahlungsaufforderung.
Der Betrag wurde wenige Wochen später auch tatsächlich versucht abzubuchen, was wegen mangelnder Deckung nicht geklappt hat. Ich hatte mein Konto vorher leer geräumt.
Daraufhin habe ich bei der Kripo angerufen und gefragt, was ich machen solle. Der Kripo-Beamte sagte mir, ich solle mich _*ruhig verhalten und auf keinen Fall bezahlen!*_
Heute habe ich dann einen Brief von einem Inkasso-Büro erhalten. Nix mit Mahnung vorher oder so... Da sieht man wie seriös dieses Unternehmen ist!

Daraufhin bin ich zum örtlichen Polizeirevier gegangen und habe Strafanzeige gestellt. 
Der Beamte hat bei dieser "Internet Media Ltd." angerufen und erfahren, dass lediglich eine *Bandaufzeichnung vom Gespräch vorliege. Also kein Vertrag*, den ich schon bereits abgeschlossen hatte. 

Das Verfahren wurde eingeleitet, sobald ich mehr weiß, geb ich hier Bescheid.
Doch auch dieser Beamte sagte, *nicht bezahlen, erst wenn ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben ins Haus flattert, soll und muss man reagieren.* Denn das ist dann was offizielles. Auf anderweitige Inkasso-Forderungen nicht eingehen!

Ich kann aber nur jeden ermutigen, der auch Anruf und Post von "Millionenexpress" oder anderen ominösen Gewinnspielagenturen bekommen hat, den Fall, spätestens nach versuchter oder erfolgter Abbuchung, dies *bei der Polizei zu melden und Strafanzeige zu stellen.*
Hierbei geht es zum Einen um den Verdacht des Internetbetrugs (o.ä.), zum anderen um illegale Beschaffung von persönlichen Daten.

Es ist möglich, dass bereits eine Sammelklage läuft, trotzdem muss diesen Gaunern das Handwerk gelegt werden. Also traut euch! 
Denn wie hieß es schon bei der Bundeswehr: *Melden macht frei!*


----------



## webwatcher (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Markus0486 schrieb:


> Es ist möglich, dass bereits eine Sammelklage läuft,


Bestimmt nicht, es gibt keine  Sammelklage  in Deutschland  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


Im übrigen schrei hier nicht so rum, wir sind nicht taub


----------



## Markus0486 (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

1. Ich kann nur sagen, was mir von der Polizei gesagt wurde. Und DER muss es ja wissen, oder nicht?
2. Schreie ich nicht, sondern betone nur das Wichtigste, dass es direkt auffällt. :unzufrieden:
3. Hab ich auch kein Problem damit, dass mein Beitrag gelöscht wird, wenn er als Unsinn und Unwichtig gehalten wird. :argue:  :-p

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:16:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:14:33 ----------

Okay sorry, meinte der gute Mann wohl Sammelverfahren.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Markus0486 schrieb:


> 1. Ich kann nur sagen, was mir von der Polizei gesagt wurde. Und DER muss es ja wissen, oder nicht?


Nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

In vielen Foren, so auch im Sat-1-Forum, hat sich das "Brüllen" mit großen Schriftbuchstaben und Dickschrift eingebürgert. Das ist aber schlechter Stil und wird z.B. hier, aber auch anderswo nicht so ganz gern gesehen. Die Lesbarkeit leidet einfach drunter, wenn alle nur noch "brüllen".

Zum Thema Millionenexpress gibt es bereits seit Monaten Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen. Die Bande gehört zu einem großen Kartell aus Gewinnspielabzockern. Vor Gericht gehen die niemals, seit 1 Jahr gibt es diese Masche (die Firmenbezeichnungen sind reine Phantasie und wechseln andauernd, es gibt viele weitere Namen wie "Supertipp", "Gewinnkomet" u.s.w.), aber noch nicht einer der vielen hunderttausend "Kunden" wurde verklagt, wenn er widerrechtlich abgebuchtes Geld einfach wieder hat zurückbuchen lassen.

Lesestoff:
Bekannte Maschen der Telefon-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Valeris (3 November 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Bei mir kam gestern sogar ein Brief von einem Rechtsanwalt in Potsdam an, ich würde der Firma 108,47€ schulden weil ich bei denen am 06.05.09 einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hätte und weder auf Rechnungen noch auf Inkasso-Briefe reagiert hätte.
Tatsächlich kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern jemals Rechnungen und Briefe  oder gar Anrufe erhalten zu haben, geschweige das ich mit denen irgenteinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe.

Die werden immer dreister.


----------



## Valeris (3 November 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hab denen jetzt mal ne nette email geschrieben, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt

(sorry für Doppelpost)


----------



## Antiscammer (3 November 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Im allgemeinen ist es nicht empfehlenswert, mit Abzockern irgendeine Brief- oder Mailfreundschaft anzufangen.

Tatsache ist: vor Gericht trauen die sich nicht, alles andere, was da veranstaltet wird, ist Kasperletheater.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413

Mahnungen kriegt man so oder so, egal ob man schreibselt oder nicht. Das muss man halt einfach aussitzen.


----------



## Valeris (3 November 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

ist mir schon klar aber ich denke der anwalt sollte schon wissen wen er da so pflichtbewusst vertritt.
Zumal verursachen Mails manchmal doch Zeichen und Wunder.
Hatte nen ähnlichen Fall vor 2 Monaten nur das ich da keine Briefe bekam sondern Terroranrufe. Eine "nette" eMail und schon war ruhe


----------



## Antiscammer (3 November 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Valeris schrieb:


> ist mir schon klar aber ich denke der anwalt sollte schon wissen wen er da so pflichtbewusst vertritt.



Du kannst in diesem Fall getrost davon ausgehen, dass der das ganz genau weiß.


----------



## Valeris (3 November 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Wenn dem so ist, ist das wohl kein "guter" Anwalt und braucht sich nicht wundern wenn ihm die Mandanten weglaufen ^.^
Naja. Bezahlen werd ich 0,garnichts und abbuchen können die bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Valeris schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, ist das wohl kein "guter" Anwalt und braucht sich nicht wundern wenn ihm die Mandanten weglaufen ^.^


Eine  bestimmte Sorte Anwälte lebt nahezu ausschließlich von der Vertretung
 "spezieller" Mandanten und  lebt davon in der Regel recht gut.
Sie können es sich locker leisten auf normale Mandanten zu verzichten.


----------



## amelie_laudahn (10 November 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Ich bin auch unfreiwillig mit dieser "Firma" in Kontakt gekommen. Mittlerweile habe ich auch eine Forderung von der zuständigen Inkassostelle in Höhe von 108,34 € erhalten. Und sollte wohl anscheinend nicht darauf reagieren, wie ich gelesen habe. Seid ihr euch denn ganz sicher das man nichts zu befürchten hat? Ich hab nämlich trotzdem Angst.. Wie lange geht denn dann dieser Briefterror? Wer musste das schon durchstehen?

lg amelie


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Wenn nebenan hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann hat der weder Anspruch auf ein Leberwurstbrötchen, noch Anspruch auf eine Rechtfertigung dafür, dass er jetzt leider keins kriegt.

*Wann* der Köter aufhört zu kläffen, ist im wesentlichen davon abhängig, wie schnell er heiser wird. :sun:

So ist es bei dem "Mahnpapierkrieg" der Nutzlos-Telefon-Gewinnbimmelmafia ebenfalls. Wenn der Profit aus weiteren Mahnschreiben gleich Null ist (denn nach der 5. Mahnung werden die, die bisher schon nicht gezahlt haben, wohl auch kaum noch sich zu einer "milden Gabe" an einen notleidenden Wahlschweizer erweichen lassen...) dann hören die schon von selbst irgendwann auf mit ihrer Droh- und Mahnpupserei. 
Das kostet die alles nur Porto, Papier, Toner. Sei's drum. Ist doch nicht Dein Problem. :sun:


----------



## amelie_laudahn (11 November 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Netter Text :-D Vielen Dank!
Das beruhigt mich. 
Eine Schweinerei, das sowas überhaupt möglich ist.
Die müssten links und rechts ein kriegen!


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Sag das Deinem Bundestagsabgeordneten, wenn er das nächste mal wieder von "neuen, innovativen und förderungswürdigen Geschäftszweigen am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland" schwafelt, und von den ach so vielen gutbezahlten[TM] Arbeitsplätzen in den Callcentern.


----------



## sh27 (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

auch ich habe von der inkasso firma ein brief bekommen habe nicht reagiert.dafür jetzt einen zeiten brief innerhalb 5tage zahlen wenn nicht kommen mehr kosten auf mich zu.weis auch nicht mehr wie ich mich verhalten soll sh27


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Es spricht bei einer unbegründeten Forderung nichts dagegen, sich so zu verhalten, wie bisher auch. Lies nur mal die letzten paar Seiten hier im Thread, dann weißt Du schon Bescheid.

Übrigens - die Internet Media Ltd., die angeblich den "Millionenexpress" betreibt, ist eine reine Briefkastenfirma, die nicht hinreichend identifizierbar ist. Die Adresse in Tortola, British Virgin Islands, ist die Adresse eines Offshore-Services zur Gründung von Tarnfirmen. Die Adresse in Rostock (Doberaner Straße 110-112) gehört dem Postkasten-Dienstleister "Mail Boxes Etc.", auch das ist also keine ladungsfähige Anschrift, kein Geschäftssitz.

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, ein Briefkasten würde Dich jemals verklagen. 

Wenn das tatsächlich passieren sollte (bisher bei den Gewinnbimmlern noch nicht dagewesen), dann beantragt Dein Anwalt als erstes u.a. die Klageabweisung wegen § 253 ZPO (nicht ordnungsgemäße Benennung der klagenden Partei). Dann muss der verantwortliche hessisch-schweizerische Millionentrulli entweder die ladungsfähige Anschrift seiner Kasperbude rausrücken, oder die Klage wird abgewiesen, bevor überhaupt über den Anspruch entschieden wird. Die ladungsfähige Anschrift hat er aber schon bisher nicht rausgerückt, und er weiß auch genau, warum. Also wird er den Teufel tun und aufgrund des Antrags die Anschrift rausrücken. Eher wird die Klage zurückgenommen. Noch eher fängt er das gar nicht erst an.

Selbst, wenn über den Anspruch vor Gericht entschieden werden müsste: dann müsste der Millionentrulli oder einer seiner Strohmänner Dir erstmal nachweisen, dass ein rechtswirksamer Vertrag zustandekam. Wo die "Firma" Dir am Telefon alle erforderlichen Angaben gemacht hat. Das aber wird wohl ganz schwierig. Wenn die sich bei Dir mit "Millionenexpress" gemeldet haben, dann fängt es schon an. Es gibt keinen Millionenexpress, das ist ein Phantasiename, aber keine eingetragene Firma. Also: keine Identifizierung des Vertragspartners, der erste Verstoß gegen BGB-InfoV, kein gültiges Angebot gem. § 145 BGB, da keine Bestimmbarkeit des Vertragspartners.
Ich könnte noch endlos so weitermachen. :-p

Kurz und gut: diese sogenannten "Verträge", die da mit Gewinnbimmlern abgeschlossen werden (falls überhaupt zugestimmt wurde), sind zu 99.9999 % null und nichtig. Und wenn sie mal ausnahmsweise nicht unwirksam sind, könnte immer noch der Widerruf erklärt werden. Auch noch in der Klageerwiderung. Denn entweder gab es nie eine Widerrufsbelehrung, oder diese ist unwirksam aufgrund grober Form- und Inhaltsmängel. Zu 99.9999 % eins von beiden.

Also: der Millionentrulli weiß selbst ganz genau, auf welch dünnem Eis er stehen würde, wenn er sich jemals da drauf begeben würde. Deshalb geht er auch gar nicht erst auf das Eis. Der ist voll und ganz zufrieden mit den armen Würstchen, die sich nicht wehren, die sich von dem Mahngepupse seiner gut bezahlten Inkassokasper einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.
Davon kann er den Ferrari betanken und die Miete für das Schweizer Luxusappartement zahlen.
So und nicht anders funktioniert das Geschäftsmodell.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid? (gab es aber noch nie von diesem Millionentrulli)
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...ekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/?

Von diesem Abzocker ist das bisher noch nicht bekannt geworden. Und es ist bei der Nutzlosbranche auch sonst extrem selten.

Grundsatz-Infos zu telefonischen Verträgen:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Telefonisch_abgeschlossene_Verträge


----------



## Liesel (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin ganz froh, dass ich jetzt auf dieses Forum im Internet gestoßen bin.
Also mir gehts leider wie vielen Geschädigten so. Diese Firma hat bei mir angerufen und mir dann später den Brief geschickt. Blöderweise hab ich denen nur Emails (mit Empfangsbestätigungsanforderung) bisher als Widerruf gesendet. Wie der eine Beitrag meinte, kann ich das jetzt auch noch schriftlich innerhalb von 4 Wochen tun??? Ist das rechtlich gültig??
Der Brief von der Firma wurde am 30.11.09 verfasst, aber ich habe ihn erst am 8.12. erhalten, gilbt dann der im AGB der Firma genannte 2 Wochen Zeitraum ab dem 30.11. oder 8.12.? 
Ich denkmal es ist sehr ratsam jetzt noch einen Widerruf, bezeihungsweise gleich noch eine Kündigung des angeblich geschlossenen Vertrages zu schicken. Mit was genau muss ich des bei der Post absenden? Einschreiben mit Rückschein? Hatte sowas zum Glück noch nie in meinem Leben, wär auch das erste mal ,dass ich zur Polizei muss. Dort stellt man Strafanzeige, wie lange dauert so ein Vorgang in der Regel? Auch dürfen heutzutage ja keine Veträge mehr nur telefoinsch abgeschlossen werden (neues Gesetz gibts da irgendwie oder?), ich meinte zu denen auch die sollen mir bitte alles schriftlich zusenden, damit ich des einsehen kann (wurde angeblich auch alles aufgezeichnet)...und dann schickten mir den komischen Brief, dass ich nen vetrag abgeschlossen hätte. 
Bin jetzt tierisch fertig und keine Ahnung wie ich weitervafahren muss...
Bei denen diese Sache jetzt schon länger her ist (Mitte und Anfang des jahres), könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich weiterverfahren soll? Und wie das dann bei euch weiterverlief?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und so schnell wie möglich antworten.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Liesel schrieb:


> Der Brief von der Firma wurde am 30.11.09 verfasst, aber ich habe ihn erst am 8.12. erhalten, gilbt dann der im AGB der Firma genannte 2 Wochen Zeitraum ab dem 30.11. oder 8.12.?



Wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung erst nach dem angeblichen Vertragsschluss zugestellt wurde, dann beträgt die Widerrufsfrist immer 4 Wochen, egal, was in den Kasper-AGB steht.


Nur so nebenbei: eine Widerrufsbelehrung, die nur eine Postfachadresse (hier: Doberaner Str. 110-112 in Rostock => Postdienstleister: Mail Boxes Etc.) enthält, ist sowieso schon mal gleich ganz unwirksam. Das bedeutet: die Widerrufsfrist hat nie begonnen, ist also quasi unendlich lang.



Liesel schrieb:


> Ich denkmal es ist sehr ratsam jetzt noch einen Widerruf, bezeihungsweise gleich noch eine Kündigung des angeblich geschlossenen Vertrages zu schicken.



Sofern man überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit dieser Briefkastenfirma anfangen möchte (im Grunde genommen müsste man das gar nicht), schickt man einen Brief mit sicherer Zustellform, d.h. per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. 

Man spricht da aber besser nicht von Kündigung. Denn bei diesen albernen Werbegesprächen kommt in aller Regel schon gar kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn es aber schon keinen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch nix zu "kündigen", sondern allenfalls etwas zu "bestreiten" oder zu widerrufen.
Widerspruch - Widerruf - Kündigung / Begriffserläuterung - Antispam Wiki

Trotzdem wird man danach wahrscheinlich ein paar Mahnungen von Inkassokaspern erhalten. Diese eignen sich wunderbar als Dekoration des Gästeklos oder zum Kaminfeuern. Nach einigen Mahnungen schläft das dann von selbst ein, auch wenn man gar nicht reagiert.

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (hat der Millionentrulli aber bisher noch nie probiert)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Liesel (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Vielen Dank für die so schnelle Antwort. 
Hab jetzt über fax-senden.de ein Fax mit meinem widerruf für nur 0,65 € an die Faxnummer gesandt. Gilt dieses auch als Beweis, wie ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein? Oder muss ich des trotzdem noch senden?
Auf jedenfall warte ich das alles erstmal jetzt ab... und versuche ruhig zu bleiben...
Wenn sich was neues ergibt werd ich mich nochmal melden! Nochmals vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Die Fax-Zustellung (auch mit Sendeprotokoll!) ist derzeit von der Beweisbarkeit der Zustellung rechtlich umstritten.

Beweiswert elektronischer Kommunikation - Antispam Wiki
Zustellmöglichkeiten - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Liesel (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Ok, also dann werde ich zusätzlich in den kommenden Tagen den Brief vorbereiten und dann mit Einschreiben + Rückschein absenden. 
Nochmals Danke


----------



## loler (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin leider auch auf die Masche von Millionenexpress reingefallen. Habe allerdings nicht gleich gekündigt, sondern aufgrund der angeblichen Geld-Zürück-Garantie drei Monate mitgespielt und fristgerecht zum 31.12.09 gekündigt. 

Aufgrund der zahlreichen Berichte mache ich mir allerdings Sorgen, ob ich die 165,- € für die drei Monate je wieder sehen werde. Aktuell kann ich noch die letzten 2 Abbuchungen (vom 01.12. und 31.12.) von der Bank zurück holen lassen. 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob ich das machen soll und ob seitens Millionenexpres Mahnungen und rechtliche Schrite eingeleitet werden können, da hier scheinbar ein Vertrag zur Stande gekommen ist.

Soll ich nun die 110,- € zurückholen oder erst warten und wenn die die garantierte Summe nicht erstattet eine Anzeige erstatten?

Kann ich denen schreiben, dass ich die Rückbuchung quasi mit der Garantie verrechne?

Übrigens eine Gewinnabrechnung habe ich bisher auch nicht gesehen - ist das rechtlich zulässig, oder ist es seites Millionenexpress schon ein Vertragsbruch?

Bitte möglichst bald antworten, da für den 01.12 die Frist schon bald ausläuft. Danke!!!


----------



## Liesel (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Also Loler ich kann dir da nicht weiterhelfen.... aber ich denke es gibt bestimmt wen, der das hier im Forum weiß.

Ich wollte nur mitteilen, dass mein Brief nicht ungeöffnet (wie in den anderen Fällen) zurückkam, sondern bei Adressierung an das Postfach in Frankfurt von einem Herrn K. entgegengenommen wurde. Muss ich jetzt auf eine schriftliche Antwort meines Widerrufs von Millionenexpress warten (hatte um eine schriftliche Bestätigung gebeten)? Falls die Firma das Geld abbucht und bis dorthin keine Antwort kam, soll ich dann den Betrag gleich zurückbuchen?


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



loler schrieb:


> ..ö.und fristgerecht zum 31.12.09 gekündigt.



Wenn Du gekündigt hast, dann hast Du damit möglicherweise (und unnötigerweise) anerkannt, dass ein Vertrag bestand.



loler schrieb:


> Aktuell kann ich noch die letzten 2 Abbuchungen (vom 01.12. und 31.12.) von der Bank zurück holen lassen.



Zumindest alle Abbuchungen für die Zeit nach der Kündigung sollten problemlos rückholbar sein. Bezüglich früherer Beträge besteht ein minimales Restrisiko. Im Zweifel Verbraucherzentrale fragen. Das Risiko, dass vor Gericht geklagt wird, dürfte allerdings sehr gering sein, angesichts der Tatsache, dass sich das Unternehmen mit einer Briefkastenadresse auf den britischen Jungfraueninseln tarnt. 



loler schrieb:


> Soll ich nun die 110,- € zurückholen oder erst warten und wenn die die garantierte Summe nicht erstattet eine Anzeige erstatten?



Wer hat Dir die Summe "garantiert"? Wo steht das?
Wenn das nur im Werbegespräch versprochen wurde: vergiß es. Kannst Du nie beweisen.
Wenn es in der Auftragsbestätigung steht: naja.

Und gegen wen willst Du Anzeige erstatten? Gegen eine Briefkastenfirma auf den britischen Jungfraueninseln? Vergiß es. Es gibt nicht einmal ein Rechtshilfeabkommen zwischen Deutschland und dieser Insel. Die könnten sich ebensogut auf dem Mars befinden.



loler schrieb:


> Kann ich denen schreiben, dass ich die Rückbuchung quasi mit der Garantie verrechne?



Wenn Du es grundsätzlich auch für sinnvoll erachtest, mit einer Parkuhr über die Vorzüge des europäischen Einigungsprozesses zu diskutieren, kannst Du sicherlich einen Brief mit was auch immer an diese Briefkastenfirma schreiben. Was auch immer Du Dir davon versprichst.

Ansonsten, wenn einem das grad zu blöd ist, dann bucht man zurück und basta.



loler schrieb:


> Übrigens eine Gewinnabrechnung habe ich bisher auch nicht gesehen - ist das rechtlich zulässig, oder ist es seites Millionenexpress schon ein Vertragsbruch?



Die Frage ist bei solchen Geschäftsmodellen doch, ob überhaupt irgendein bindender Vertrag besteht, und wenn ja, was da vereinbart wurde.

Und wenn da was versprochen wurde: wen willst Du verklagen? Eine Briefkastenfirma in Tortola? - Viel Spaß. Vergiß es.


----------



## Marlon2112 (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

[email protected] Mein Einschreiben mit Rückschreiben kam nach Monaten mit dem Vermerk: Empfänger nicht bekannt zurück.

Zuvor hatte ich denen  E-Mails und Widerrufe per post und mail zugesandt und denen mitgeteilt, dass nie ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
merkwürdigerweise hat die fa. millionenexpress dann irgendwann mal mir eine E-Mail geschrieben, in der stand, dass sie kulanterweise vom Vertrag zurücktreten.
Seitdem habe ich vor dieser Firma Ruhe.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich nur noch 2 Anrufe anderer Lottofirmen mit gleicher Masche bekommen, aber man hat ja gelernt.
Gleich auflegen und nicht ins Gespräch kommen.

Zwischenzeitlich wurde auch meine Strafanzeige eingestellt, da die Firma in den Bahamas oder irgendwo da in der Nähe ihren Sitz hat und eine Weiterermittlung , aufgrund des geringen bzw. bei mir ja keines Schadens, nicht im Verhältnis zu den Kosten steht.

Die Experten raten nur bei Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid mit Widerspruch per Einschreiben antworten.

Und immer wieder das abgebuchte geld zurückbuchen lassen.
Zu einem Gerichtsverfahren wird es vermutlich nie kommen, denn die wissen das sie dieses höchstwahrscheinlich verlieren würden.


----------



## Liesel (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Vielen Dankfür die so schnelle Antwort!
Bin dann mal gespannt was jetzt dann kommt  Immerhin ist der Brief ja bei der Firma ME angenommen worden...
Bisher haben die ja auch noch nichts abgebucht, aber der 15. kommt ja noch. Hab denen ja auch mit Anzeige bei Polizei gedroht, wenn sie das trotz des Wiederufs wagen sollten.
Ich hoffe die schicken mir auch so ne mail und der schnulli hat sich gegessen.
Danke für die Infos


----------



## loler (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn Du gekündigt hast, dann hast Du damit möglicherweise (und unnötigerweise) anerkannt, dass ein Vertrag bestand.



ja, woher hätte ich das wissen sollen. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich mit einem seriösen Anbieter spiele. 

Ganz nebenbei. In der Wiederrufsbelehrung ist folgende Adresse angegeben:

Postanschrift:
MillionenEXPRESS
Postfach 185
Doberander Straße 110-112
18057 Rostock
w*w.millionenexpress.com

Laut Googlemap existiert so eine Adresse nicht. Damit wäre eine Wiederrufsblehrung und somit der Vertrag eigentlich nichtig, oder?  




> Zumindest alle Abbuchungen für die Zeit nach der Kündigung sollten problemlos rückholbar sein. Bezüglich früherer Beträge besteht ein minimales Restrisiko. Im Zweifel Verbraucherzentrale fragen. Das Risiko, dass vor Gericht geklagt wird, dürfte allerdings sehr gering sein, angesichts der Tatsache, dass sich das Unternehmen mit einer Briefkastenadresse auf den britischen Jungfraueninseln tarnt.




Ich habe heute den Antrag auf die Rückbuchung der letzten zwei (vom 31.12 und 01.12) Abbuchungen gestellt und auch die erste vom 30.10 versucht die Postbank zurückbuchen zu lassen (habe die Situation erklärt). Ich lasse es mal drauf ankommen. Immerhin habe ich auch eine Forerung an der in Höhe des Spieleinsatzes, die mir schrilficht garantiert wurde. Wenn Sie nachweisen können, dass ich mehr gewonnen habe und ich das Geld auf dem Konto habe, werde ich die Teilnehmergebühren sofort wieder zurück überweisen. Mal sehen, was jetzt passiert...




> Wenn es in der Auftragsbestätigung steht: naja.



Ja, steht drin. Sogar noch auf einem Extrablatt.

/Auch ja, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Die Anschrift in Rostock ist keine ladungsfähige Anschrift und auch nicht Geschäftssitz. Denn es handelt sich auch hier nur um eine Briefkastenadresse, zugehörig dem Postweiterleitungsservice der Firma Mail Boxes Etc.

Mithin ist die Widerrufsbelehrung unwirksam, weil nicht wie gefordert eine ladungsfähige Anschrift angegeben wird. Damit hat die Widerrufsfrist nie begonnen.

Wenn man das eingezahlte Geld zurückbuchen lässt, werden ein paar Mahnungen von einem Inkassobüro, evtl. einem Anwalt kommen. Nach einigen bösen Mahnungen wird das aber sang- und klanglos einschlafen, auch wenn man nicht reagiert. Vor Gericht gehen die nicht. Selbst wenn, dann hätte man immer noch ein paar gute Möglichkeiten.
Rund um den Zivilprozess - Antispam Wiki

Der Millionentrulli wird aber nicht seine Deckung aufgeben wollen. Daher wird mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nichts passieren.


----------



## loler (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Ok! Mal sehen was jetzt passiert. (auch wenn ich gar kein Bock auf das Theater habe)... 

wie gesagt, vielen Dank noch mal für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## speedsnail0 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo,

mein Mann ist leider auf auf diese Masche reingefallen und heute trudelte ein Inkassoschreiben ins Haus.

Um unseren Fall kurz zu klären:

Im Juli willigte er eine 3 monatge Testphase ein, die keiner Kündigung bedarf. August war der erste Monat, demnach wäre Oktober der letzte Abbuchungsmonat gewesen. Im November folgte die 4. Abbuchung und die vom November ließ ich zurückbuchen und fragte meinen Mann, wie das nun genau war.

Er rief diese Servicenummer an und aufeinmal dauerte das Spiel 6 Monate und musste gekündigt werden. Doof wie wir waren überwiesen wir den zurückgebuchten Betrag wieder und wollten es dann eben bis Januar laufen lassen. Hielten das ganze für seriös. Wobei ich zu Beginn nicht sehr begeistert von der Teilnahme war, bzw es auch nun berechtigt immer noch nicht bin.

Nach erhalt des Inkassoschreibens rief ich die Millionenexpress Service Nummer an und fragte, ob ich das Inkassoschreiben tatsächlich ernst nehmen sollte, da es keinen offenen Betrag gibt.

Ließ mir das alles erklären und habe vor kurzem Via Email "Beweise" für die Zahlung an Millionen Express sowie an der Inkassofirma geschickt. Und natürlich nochmals die bereits schon anfang Dezember abgeschickte Kündigung. Zudem, dass ich keine weitere Abbuchung von dem Konto mehr dulden werde.

Wenn ich das jetzt so alles lese, schäme ich mich teilweise schon, dass ich nicht schon längst danach gegoogelt habe. Sind immerhin schon 275€ für den Mist drauf gegangen. :wall:

Am liebsten würde ich nun das komplette Geld zurück fordern, vom August an.

Wir haben bis heute keinerlei schriftliche Unterlagen zu diesem Gewinnspiel bekommen, daher ist nun meine Frae, ob anhand der Einverständnis meines Mannes am Telefon das ganze gültig ist.

Gestern kam sogar eine Gewinnübersicht der 1. Spielperoide, was mich nun für einen Tag glauben lies, dass es wohl doch eine seriöse Sache wäre.

Anbei war sogar ein Gewinngutschein von 500€ wobei ich aber an dessen Gültigkeit noch am bezweifeln bin.

Die tollen Gewinnbeträge wurden auch überwiesen.

Kann ich die letzten Beiträge ohne große Befürchtungen tatsächlich zurück buchen? Bzw gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die kompletten Beiträge seit August zurück zu bekommen, da wir ja überhaupt nichts schriftliches von diesem Spiel haben und somit auch gar keine Auftragsbestätigung.

Meinem Mann wurde auch versprochen, wenn der Gewinnbetrag nicht doppelt so hoch ist, wie der Monatsbeitrag wird dieser zurückerstattet.

Da es ja nur telefonisch gesagt wurde, denke ich, war es ein tolles Märchen.

Ersteinmal vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



speedsnail0 schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich nun das komplette Geld zurück fordern, vom August an.
> 
> Wir haben bis heute keinerlei schriftliche Unterlagen zu diesem Gewinnspiel bekommen, daher ist nun meine Frae, ob anhand der Einverständnis meines Mannes am Telefon das ganze gültig ist.



Wenn es keine schriftlichen Unterlagen gibt, dann bedeutet das, dass es auch nie eine notwendige Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform gegeben hat.

Ohne Widerrufsbelehrung hat aber die Widerrufsfrist niemals begonnen. Daher hat man ein unbegrenztes Widerrufsrecht. Das könnte man selbst im unwahrscheinlichen Fall einer Klage noch geltend machen.

Wenn im Rechtsirrtum bereits Beiträge gezahlt wurden, dann kann der Unternehmer daraus nicht ein Anerkenntnis eines Vertrags ableiten. Ohnehin wird er anhand der lausigen Werbegespräche zu 99.999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht das Zustandekommen eines Vertrags beweisen können. Selbst, wenn: dann kann immer noch der Widerruf erklärt werden.

Man kann sich dann also auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass man die gesamten Beiträge wieder zurückbuchen darf. Nur der Betrag, den man selbst dummerweise überwiesen hat, wird sich nicht mehr zurückholen lassen. Rückbuchen geht nicht bei selbst veranlassten Überweisungen, sondern nur bei nicht genehmigten Lastschriftabbuchungen.

Sollte die Bank meckern, denen diesen Artikel zeigen:
Bankenmärchen über die 6-Wochenfrist - Antispam Wiki

Dann kann man immer noch sehen, was dann passiert.
Voraussehbar werden dann einige Droh- und Mahnschreiben kommen.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Danach wird das voraussichtlich sang- und klanglos einschlafen.

Vor Gericht werden die nicht gehen, denn da müsste der Millionentrulli spätestens bei der Einrede nach § 253 ZPO seine ladungsfähige Anschrift angeben. Das wird er aber nicht tun, der versteckt sich hinter der Briefkastenadresse auf den britischen Jungfraueninseln. Diese ist als Geschäftssitz und damit als ordnungsgemäße Benennung der klagenden Partei aber nicht zu akzeptieren. Wahrscheinlich würde schon daraufhin die Klage abgewiesen, ohne dass überhaupt der Anspruch in der Sache überprüft wird. Selbst wenn das in der Sache überprüft wird: wie oben gesagt, wird der "Anbieter" ein großes Problem damit bekommen, den wirksamen Vertrag nachzuweisen.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Klage dürfte also extremst gering sein. Einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (auch den hat es vom Millionentrulli bisher noch nie gegeben, soweit wir wissen) müsste man binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen.


----------



## loler (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo Zusammen,

also Postbank hat nun alles zurückgebucht, auch die erste Rate, die noch mitte November abgebucht wurde. Wenn man denen erklärt worum es geht, sind die sehr hilfbereit. 

Mal sehen, was nun kommt... :roll:


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

4 bis 5- mal Droh- und Mahninkassogepupse wird jetzt kommen. Schließlich hast Du dem hessisch-züricherischen Millionentrulli mit der Rückbuchung das Geld für einige Ferrari-/Bugatti-Tankfüllungen entzogen.
Da werden seine Inkassohyänen wütend aufjaulen.


----------



## loler (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Das ist ja interessant. Ich habe, bevor ich diesen Forum hier gefunden habe, den Millionentrullie um eine Gewinnabrechnung und entsprechende Rückerstattung gebeten. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich ja das Geld zurückbuchen lassen. 

Heute trudelt folgende E-Mail bei mir ein:



> Sehr geehrter xxx,
> 
> da  Sie keinen einzigen Montt Ihres Vertrages bezahlt haben, können Sie auch nicht erwarten, das Sie an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, oder von uns eine Rückerstattung erhalten für etwas, das Sie gar nicht geleistet haben. Somit können Sie auch keine Abrechnungen erhalten.
> 
> Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.


Das war’s wohl, oder? Oder werden die jetzt vermutlich doch noch irgendwelche Aktionen versuchen.

Macht es ggf. Sinn denen vorsichtshalber zu schreiben, dass ich aufgrund einer ungültigen Widerrufsbelehrung vom Vertrag zurück trete und somit den Fall als erledigt betrachte (ja, ja, ich weiß Diskussion mit der Parkuhr, aber vielleicht kann ich die so gleich davon abhalten mich mit irgendwelche Inkasso-Schreiben zu nerven)…

Gruß,

loler


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



loler schrieb:


> ...aber vielleicht kann ich die so gleich davon abhalten mich mit irgendwelche Inkasso-Schreiben zu nerven)…



Nach aller Erfahrung wird der Millionentrulli nicht darauf verzichten, seine Inkassoköter kläffen zu lassen.


----------



## loler (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo Zusammen,

mit der Postbank habe ich mich wohl zu früh gefreuet. Die zwei Beiträge, die innerhalb von 6 Wochen zurück lagen, habe die ohne Anstand zurückgebucht.

Bei der dritten, die länger zurück lag, haben die mir ein Schreiben geschickt, dass wenn das Kreditinstitut des Empfängers wiedersprechen sollte, die das zurück buchen würden. 

Hab denen dann wegen dem Märchen von 6-Wochen-Frist geschrieben und BHG-Urteil zitiert. 

Heute kam dieses Schreiben:







Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber für mein Verständnis, ist das Blödsinn, da das Urteil des BGH auf jeden Fall über irgendwelchen Abkommen liegen. Oder täusche ich mich?

Was denkt ihr? Das Millionentroullie wird 100 % widersprechen?

Was soll ich der Postbank schreiben? Macht es überhaupt sinn? :wall:

Grüße,

loler


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

In dem BGH-Urteil ging es ja genau um die Tatsache, dass der Bankkunde das sogenannte "Lastschriftübereinkommen zwischen den Kreditinstituten" nicht unterzeichnet hat. Daher ist es Dir egal, was für ein "Übereinkommen zwischen den Kreditinstituten" besteht, das ist für Dich nicht maßgeblich.

Notfalls Anwalt ranlassen.
Evtl. Bank wechseln, gleich das Kündigungsformular aushändigen lassen. Dann geht es oft ganz schnell doch noch.

Und ob der Millionentrulli widerspricht oder in China der Reissack umfällt, kann Dir ebenfalls wurst sein.


----------



## hornyhornet (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

So, nachdem ich gefühlte 5 Stunden die kompletten Mails von Euch gelesen habe, wollt ich auch noch kurz meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich habe ebenfalls die Beträge bei meiner Bank zurücküberweisen lassen und auch schon 2 Inkassobriefe erhalten.

Zudem haben die mir eine Gewinnaufstellung geschickt, wo ich sage und schreibe in 3 Gutschriften insgesamt 1,82 EUR erhalten habe. Zumindest das stimmt mal.

Da ich kein Unmensch sein wollte, wollte ich nun die Gewinn-Beträge wieder zurück auf deren Konto buchen lassen. Wenn ich schon nicht an deren Gewinnspielen teilnehmen möchte, will ich ja schliesslich auch kein Geld von denen. Zudem will ich mir nicht nachsagen lassen: bezahlen willste nicht, aber den Gewinn streichste ein...

So bin ich wie gesagt zur Bank. Doch wie sich rausstellt, kann ich die Beträge nicht rücksenden. Es liegen der Bank keine Kontodaten vor. Somit weiss ich gar nicht was ich mit meinem neu-erworbenen Reichtum anstellen soll. Vielleicht nehm ich es für das Porto, wenn ich mich dazu entschliesse doch noch einen bösen Brief zu schicken.

Aber ich zwing mich momentan noch ruhig zu bleiben.

Um mein Gewissen doch etwas zu beruhigen, bin ich zur Polizeiwache gegangen und wollte das ganze Mal zur Anzeige bringen.

Der dort zuständige Polizeibeamte hat sich meinen Fall angehört, ist für 10 min in der Versenkung verschwunden und kam wieder mit folgender Info: 
Er gab mir auch den Rat, nicht zu bezahlen. Er meinte aber, dass bislang KEINE Anzeige gegen Internet Media alias Millionenexpress vorlege. Ich soll denen erstmal einen Brief senden.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bislang noch nichts gegen die vorliegt.

Daher bin ich noch nicht ganz überzeugt, dass ich das alles ignorieren soll.

Einspruch per Einschreiben JA oder NEIN??

Von mir aus kann ich es auch drauf ankommen lassen. Für was zahl ich jeden Monat fleissig meine Rechtschutzversicherung?!

Danke für Eure bisherigen Beiträge und schonmal im Voraus für Eure Antwort...


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hier hast Du es mit einer Briefkastenfirma zu tun.

Widersprüche wegen eines nicht existierenden Vertrags an einen nicht existierenden Vertragspartner an eine Phantomadresse kann man sich schenken.

Strafanzeigen werden hier ebenfalls nichts bringen. Allenfalls dann, wenn abgebucht wird und der Inhaber das abbuchenden Geschäftskontos ermittelbar ist. Anonsten ist das vergebliche Liebesmüh.
Wo sollen die suchen? Auf den Jungfraueninseln? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wo sollen die suchen? Auf den Jungfraueninseln? :scherzkeks:


Im Hafen von Tortola. Der Briefkasten hängt, zusammen mit Hunderten "Kollegen", gleich rechts....


----------



## hornyhornet (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

vielleicht geh ich sie mal besuchen, bin ja jetzt reich :smile:

na ich leg es mal ab unter: wieder was dazu gelernt...

danke mal an Euch


----------



## amelie_laudahn (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Immer noch habe ich Probleme mit "Millionenexpress", nach dem ich angeblich an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen haben soll, buchte man mir frecherweise, 55,- von meinem Konto ab, ich buchte das Geld zurück, die buchten es wieder ab und ich wieder zurück..so ging das eine Weile, auf Drohbriefe mit Inkasso und Telefonterror reagierte ich auf Rat hin nicht, der letzte Brief kam im Oktober ´09. Und immer verbuchen die mir auf meinem Konto einen Gewinn von ein paar Cent..aber ich will den scheiß net haben, kann man die nicht sperren, sodass die nichts mehr überweisen können. Am liebsten würde ich denen ihre Cents zurückschicken, geht ja leider nicht. Ich möchte jeden dieser Leute die da arbeiten so gerne ein reinpfeffern, geht ja auch nicht..leider:wall:.
Was machen ich jetzt mit diesen wahnsinnige hohen Gewinnen..?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

lg amelie


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Vier Möglichkeiten hat man:


Lass die Spacken weiter abbuchen. Es kostet nicht Deine Rücklastschriftgebühr, sondern den Spacken jedesmal 3-15 Euro (pro Vorgang, je nach Bank). Nach dem zehnten Mal merken sie es dann schon, auch wenn sie merkbefreit sind. Du kannst auch ein Auskunftsersuchen+Beschwerde an die abbuchende Bank stellen, danach Strafanzeige an den Kontoinhaber. Spätestens dann ist Ruhe.
Oder Du lässt Deine Bank eine Sperre gegen Abbuchungen von diesem einen speziellen Geschäftskonto einrichten. Das kostet Dich allerdings Gebühr.
Oder Du lässt alle Lastschriften pauschal sperren. Ist aber i.d.R. nicht so erwünscht.
Oder Du wechselst die Kontonummer.

Inkassomahnungen bezüglich Forderungen von Briefkastenfirmen von den britischen Jungfraueninseln kann man getrost aussitzen.

Oder man schickt dem Inkassokasper eine Scheibe Toastbrot, wo man mit Edding draufgemalt hat: "Ich zahle nicht für den Millionentrulli. Basta."
Kostet allerdings auch wieder Porto.

Wenn der Millionentrulli seine wertvollen Gewinne wiederhaben möchte, dann kann er sie ja wieder von Dir einklagen. Dürfte allerdings schwierig werden - eine Phantomfirma von den Jungfraueninseln wird spätestens auf Einspruch hin nicht zur Klage zugelassen. § 253 ZPO.


----------



## sexzylinder (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

So hab ma ne Frage zum Millionenexpress.
Meine Frau hat da mal Ihre Daten angegeben und dann wurde versucht abzubuchen. Wurde mangels Deckung storniert.Kurz darauf kam ein Schreiben von nem Inkasso Büro das 110 Euro ausstehen.Hat sich mit denen auf ne Ratenzahlung von 6 Monaten geeinigt.Jetzt wo dies alles bezahlt ist versucht Millionenexpress wieder abzubuchen.Wieder mangels Deckung storniert.Wie verhalten wir uns nun haben keinerlei Erfahrung mit solchen Sachen.Danke schonmal im vorraus für jeden Tip.


----------



## loler (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

110 Euro? Autsch... Nichts zahlen, nicht überweisen. Haben die 110 abgebucht? Wenn ja, würde versuchen zurück buchen zu lassen...


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Bitte lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html


----------



## sexzylinder (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Nein die 110 Euro hat sie dem Inkasso Büro in Raten bezahlt.
Und heute kam wieder ein Schreiben von der Bank das milli abbuchen wollte aber mangels Deckung nicht konnte. Jetzt geht das ja wieder von vorne los.


----------



## peter999 (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



sexzylinder schrieb:


> So hab ma ne Frage zum Millionenexpress.
> Meine Frau hat da mal Ihre Daten angegeben und dann wurde versucht abzubuchen. Wurde mangels Deckung storniert.Kurz darauf kam ein Schreiben von nem Inkasso Büro das 110 Euro ausstehen.Hat sich mit denen auf ne Ratenzahlung von 6 Monaten geeinigt.Jetzt wo dies alles bezahlt ist versucht Millionenexpress wieder abzubuchen.Wieder mangels Deckung storniert.Wie verhalten wir uns nun haben keinerlei Erfahrung mit solchen Sachen.Danke schonmal im vorraus für jeden Tip.



Vorsicht aber, wenn innerhalb dieser Ratenvereinbarung eine unterschriebene Schuldanerkenntnis enthalten war.


----------



## sexzylinder (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Ne unterschrieben wurde nichts.
Waren damals eben eingeschüchtert,zwecks Inkasso und so.
Wie sollte man sich nun verhalten kommt man da irgendwie raus?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Geld zurückbuchen und basta.
Inkassomahnungen ignorieren.
Nach ein paar bösen Briefen schläft das Theater von selbst ein. Das wissen wir aus 2 Jahren Beobachtung dieser Art der Gewinnbimmelabzocke.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Geld zurückbuchen und basta.
> Inkassomahnungen ignorieren.
> Nach ein paar bösen Briefen schläft das Theater von selbst ein. Das wissen wir aus 2 Jahren Beobachtung dieser Art der Gewinnbimmelabzocke.


Kann ich bestätigen. Und ich beobachte als ehemals Betroffener diese Branche bereits seit Anfang 2005!

Alles nur heiße, stickige Luft, was die Nutzlosen und ihre angeschlossenen Inkassobutzen bzw. -anwälte da von sich geben!

Wer sich nicht erpressen läßt, kann sein Geld behalten!


----------



## sexzylinder (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Und das die erste Forderung bezahlt wurde macht nichts?
Ist das nicht wie ein Eingeständnis?


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



sexzylinder schrieb:


> Ist das nicht wie ein Eingeständnis?


Nee du! Man kann sich ja auch geirrt haben und außerdem könnte man die irrtümliche Zahlung sogar zurück klagen.


----------



## drboe (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



sexzylinder schrieb:


> Und das die erste Forderung bezahlt wurde macht nichts?
> Ist das nicht wie ein Eingeständnis?


Das einzige, was Du eingestanden hast ist, dass Du Dich hast ausnehmen lassen. Der Abzocker geht derzeit natürlich davon aus, dass er das leicht wiederholen kann. Warum aber solltest Du einen Fehler wiederholen, wenn der Dir inzwischen als solcher bekannt ist? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Teleton (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Das sagt der BGH (BGH 11.11.2008 - VIII ZR 265/07) zu dem Problem:


> Die vorbehaltlose Bezahlung einer Rechnung rechtfertigt für sich genommen weder die Annahme eines deklaratorischen noch eines "tatsächlichen" Anerkenntnisses der beglichenen Forderung


----------



## loler (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hui... nach dem ich von der Abzockerbudde seit gut 7 Monaten nichts gehört habe, habe ich nun ein schreiben vom dem allseits bekannten Rechtsanwalt M.  B.  erhalten... :wall::roll:

Der will von mir tatsächlich 108 Euro haben... :smile:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:49:38 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:47:29 ----------

Übrigens waren die damals so blöd mir eine E-Mail zu schreiben:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> da  Sie keinen einzigen Montat Ihres Vertrages bezahlt haben, können Sie auch nicht erwarten, das Sie an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, oder von uns eine Rückerstattung erhalten für etwas, das Sie gar nicht geleistet haben. Somit können Sie auch keine Abrechnungen erhalten.
> 
> ...



Was sagt ihr dazu...


----------



## Wembley (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



loler schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu...


Dasselbe, was wir sonst auch sagen.

Nicht durch sowas aus der Ruhe bringen lassen. Es hat sich an deiner sehr guten Position nichts geändert.

Dass eine Brieffreundschaft mit denen nichts bringt, weißt du ja sicher schon. 



> 9 Pelican Drive
> Road Town, Tortola
> British Virgin Islands


Warum wohl diese Firma dort "residiert"?


----------



## dvill (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

0041325120486 / Neues Jahr - alte Masche - unlautere Telefonwerbung und kein Ende!


> Dies Verhalten ist schon kriminell, sagt I. C., Geschäftsführerin der Verbraucherzentrale Bremen. Es ist selbstverständlich nicht nur verboten, Verbraucher ohne Rufnummernanzeige anzurufen. Dasselbe gilt, wenn Verbraucher unter Übermittlung falscher Telefonnummern über die Identität des Anrufers getäuscht werden. Diesen Telefonwerbern droht ein Bußgeld von bis zu EUR 10.000, wenn die handelnden Unternehmen dann namhaft gemacht werden können.
> 
> Die Masche ist immer dieselbe:
> 
> ...


----------



## Harry007 (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo

so nach einem halben jahr habe ich ebenfallas von einem angeblichen Rechtsanwalt "M.  B. " post erhalten. Nach gründlicher suche im Internet bin ich bei der Verbraucherzentralle auf folgendes gestossen:
Fragwürdige Forderungen von Gewinnspielanbietern, Expresstipp und Super12 lassen Anwaltsschreiben verschicken. 
Der dort angegebene Text passt mit meinem Schreiben überein und warnen dort vor dem Anwalt desen Vorderungen.

Erstmal folgendes. Letztes Jahr bin ich auch bei Millionenexpress reingefallen. Ich habe damals eine schriftliche Ausführung des angeblichen Vertrags angefordert und aber nie erhalten. Ich war nach dem telefonat noch 2 Wochen zuhause, danach für 4 Wochen zur REHA. Auch danach war noch nichts schriftliches da. Habe dann dummerweise die 3 Monate mitgespielt. Nach den 3 Monaten war dann Ruhe und ich dachte es wäre vorbei. 
So dann Novemeber und Dezember ruhe. 
Im januar dann wieder eine Abbuchung von 55 Euro. Die habe ich zurück gebucht und denen eine nette Mail geschickt. Jetzt war wieder Ruhe bis jetzt das Schreiben des Anwaltst mit der Forderung kam. 

Ich werde die Rechnung nicht bezahlen und mal abwarten. Oder was meint ihr oder ein tip ob das die richtige Entscheidung ist. Denke wenn man dem Anwalt das Geld überweist, dann ist das so wie ein eingeständnis, das man einen Vertrag hat und das Theater den von vorne losgeht.

Wie gesagt ich habe nichts schriftliches und wegen Krankheit und anschliessender REHA, hatte ich damals auch andere Probleme als auf die Post von Milli zu warten. Und Post --> NIE BEKOMMEN. Auch dann im Januar nach aufforderung (E-Mail und schriftlich) kein Vertrag oder eine Kopie des angeblichen Vertrags.

Hoffe auf Tips oder Rückmeldung und danke im vorraus.

Schönen Sonntag und ruhige Woche

Harry


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Einfache Erfahrungsformel aus 2 Jahren Beobachtung der Gewinnbimmel-Abzocker-Szene:

Wer nicht zahlt und auf lästige Anwalts-Drohschreiben nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Nach ein paar Drohbriefen schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Wenn man (in Unkenntnis der Rechtslage) zahlt, ist das auch noch kein Vertragsanerkenntnis, dazu gibt es ein BGH-Urteil. Aufpassen muss man nur, dass man die "Ratenzahlungsvereinbarungen", die solche Inkassoanwälte oft den Mahnbriefen beifügen, auf keinen Fall unterzeichnet. Denn diese Vereinbarungen enthalten oft ein klausuliertes Forderungsanerkenntnis, man kommt dann anschließend kaum noch da raus. Das ist aber auch schon so ziemlich der einzige Fehler, den man als Verbraucher in so einer Sache machen kann.

Entgegen der häufig gehörten Irrmeinung kann ein Vertrag grundsätzlich telefonisch (ohne Schriftverkehr) geschlossen werden. Jedoch ist es bei den Gewinnspielanrufen so, dass die albernen Werbegespräche erhebliche Form- und Inhaltsmängel haben, so dass rechtlich in den allermeisten Fällen kein wirksamer Vertrag zustandekommt. Und keine Angst vor den sogenannten "Gesprächsaufzeichnungen" der Kontrollanrufe, diese sind fast immer für die "Anbieter" rechtlich vollkommen wertlos und beweisen alles, aber keinen Vertragsschluss.

Bei diesen Gewinnbimmelunternehmen gilt: rücksichtslos rückbuchen, und basta. 
Anschließend Mahndrohschreiben ignorieren. Vor Gericht gehen die nicht.
Auch mal lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html


----------



## dvill (19 August 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

300`000 Leichtgläubige reingelegt!: Der Betrüger aus dem Call-Center - Zentralschweiz - Schweiz - News - Blick.ch


> Callcenter-Mitarbeitende gaben Ahnungs*losen an, sie hätten an einem Gratis-Gewinnspiel teilgenommen, das künftig kostenpflichtig sei. Für die Bezahlung brauche man die Bankverbindung.
> 
> Mit dieser Überrumpelungs-Strategie wurde den Opfern per Lastschrift Geld abgebucht – *total fast 26 Millionen Franken. Nur 38 Prozent merkten die Abzocke und lies*sen sich von der Bank den Betrag zurückbuchen.


62% "zahlen" immerhin. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## dvill (31 August 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

hat jemand schon mal einen Anruf vom deutschen Gewinnverbund bekommen? (Abzocke, Gewinnspiel)


> er meinte ich hätte bei einem Gewinnspiel für ein Iphone teilgenommen,.... ich hatte tatsächlich mal an einem teilgenommen, dies war jedoch kostenlos,.... jetzt meinte er, die ersten drei Monate wäre es kostenlos gewesen, jetzt würde es monatlich 59 Euro kosten, ob ich dies abbestellen will. Ich hab zu ihm gesagt, er solle das sofort beenden, dann meinte er er kann dies nur, wenn ich ihm meine Bankdaten zum abgleich gebe, ich hab dann zu ihm gesagt, dass ich im Internet noch nie meine Bankdaten Preisgegeben hätte und .... und er hat zu mir gesagt, dass er das eben nur kündigen, löschen wie auch immer kann, wenn ich ihm meine Bankdaten zum Vergleich nenne, da bekamm ich Schiss und hab sie ihm gegeben


Eigentlich ganz einfach, die Masche ...


----------



## Harry007 (2 September 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Hallo

So nun ist das zweite Schreiben von dem Anwalt angekommen. Diesmal droht er mir gleich mit gerichtlichen Maßnahmen wenn ich nicht zahle. Sind diese Schritte von denen Normal und soll ich die Ignorieren?

Gruss Harry


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*



Harry007 schrieb:


> Diesmal droht er mir gleich mit gerichtlichen Maßnahmen wenn ich nicht zahle. Sind diese Schritte von denen Normal und soll ich die Ignorieren?


Für jede Drohung mit einem Prozess einen  Cent und ich könnte im Luxus leben
Für jeden tatsächlichen  Prozess  1000€ und  ich wäre längst  verhungert


----------



## Antiscammer (2 September 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Vor Gerichtsverfahren braucht man bei diesen Gewinnbimmelabzockern keine Angst zu haben. Die drohen nur, haben aber in Wirklichkeit überhaupt kein Interesse an einem Prozess.

Zum einen sind die angeblich am Telefon geschlossenen "Verträge" bei diesen albernen Anrufen meistens null und nichtig, aufgrund grober Informationsmängel.

Zum anderen gibt es i.d.R. keine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung, daher könnte man selbst vor Gericht noch den Widerruf erklären, weil die Frist dann nie begonnen hatte.

Dazu kommt, dass es vom "Millionenexpress" derzeit keine ladungsfähige Anschrift gibt, es handelt sich (soweit bekannt) um eine Geisterfirma. Die Adresse "Doberaner Str. 110-112" in Rostock gehört zu einem Postkastendienstleister namens "Mail Boxes Etc".
Eine Postkastenfirma kann aber nicht erfolgreich klagen, spätestens bei der Einrede der nicht korrekten Benennung der klagenden Partei (§ 253 ZPO) wäre Feierabend und die Klage würde abgewiesen, bevor überhaupt der Anspruch in der Sache geprüft werden müsste.

Die Abzocker haben nicht die leiseste Chance, und das wissen die auch. Folgerichtig haben wir in 2 Jahren noch in keinem einzigen Fall von einer Klage bei diese Millionentrulli-Projekten gehört.


----------



## sexzylinder (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

So nun lag heute Post vomAnwalt [ edit]  aus Gießen im Briefkasten.
107,34 Euro will er. Telefongespräch will er bei Interesse per Datei zur Verfügung stellen.Soll man reagieren oder nicht?
Werd später mal den Brief einstellen.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Wenn man den Herrn ein bißchen foltern möchte, dann schreibt man ihm, dass man um Zusendung der unterzeichneten wirksamen Bevollmächtigung zum Inkassoauftrag gem. § 174 BGB bittet, und zwar unter Angabe einer ladungsfähigen Adresse der geschätzten Mandantschaft sowie um Angabe der hierfür zeichnungsberechtigten Person inklusive Handelsregisterauszug. Und der Anwalt möge bitte bloß nicht mit der Lietzenburger Str. in Berlin oder mit der Doberaner Str. in Rostock kommen, denn dabei handelt es sich um Briefkastenadressen der Firma Mail Boxes Etc. und nicht um ladungsfähige Anschriften.

Für den Fall der Nichtbeibringung droht man mit Strafanzeige wegen Beihilfe zum gewerbsmäßigen Betrug sowie mit Beschwerde an die Anwaltskammer.

Des weiteren bestreitet man eine wirksame Vertragsbindung und erklärt höchst hilfsweise den Widerruf. Und man droht negative Feststellungsklage an, falls weitere Mahnschreiben eingehen.

Aber man kann es im Prinzip auch lassen, wenn man keine Lust auf Brieffreundschaften mit solchen Mahnwälten hat. Eine Rechtspflicht, auf außergerichtliche Schreiben bei solchen Jodokus-Forderungen reagieren zu müssen, gibt es nicht.

Diese albernen Gesprächsaufzeichnungen beweisen im allgemeinen gar nichts, sie sind rechtlich für die Anbieter komplett wertlos.


----------

